# Having Children



## Watcher (Oct 19, 2013)

Something I've been thinking about for the past few weeks is if I ever wanna have children.

I think it's something that sorta skewed my thinking as I've been reading about lolcows and nearly every abhorrent group on the internet. But for some reason I'm kinda disinterested in having children. The only scenario I can think of eventually having children (besides unexpected ones) is adoption, and even then realistically for some reason I'd still have reservations. Christ I feel like I'm coming off as a massive judgemental prick. 

Does anyone have children? Do you have plans or desires to reproduce? Discuss


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 19, 2013)

Every girl I've taken an interest in (all two of them) are incredibly small. I don't think I'd want to put them through that kind of hell...


----------



## Niachu (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe once I'm older, have a career and my own place and meet someone I really like who would make an excellent husband and father, yeah? But oh man oh man, do I have my opinions about child raising...


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 19, 2013)

KIDS ARE EXPENSIVE

But yeah, I agree with Niachu's sentiments. There are too many things I need to improve and things I want to do, so I'm not thinking about this issue right now.


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not good with kids, they're strange little creatures. Kind of gross too. So, yeah, no kids for me.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 19, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> KIDS ARE EXPENSIVE
> 
> But yeah, I agree with Niachu's sentiments. There are too many things I need to improve and things I want to do, so I'm not thinking about this issue right now.


Definitely. If there's one reason I wouldn't want kids, it's having to worry about everything on the fucking planet ever.

Since the last time I seriously considered, I'd say I've made amazing progress and practically became an entirely different person, but with that maturity comes the realization that I can't handle kids every day for the rest of my life. Marriage doesn't sound so bad in the near future. Going to school, getting jobs, supporting each other, sounds pretty productive to me. Still probably not gonna worry about that until I'm out of college.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

No never. LOL I would never want to.


----------



## champthom (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still debating about having children.

On the one hand, children cost a shitload of money to raise. Plus they hold you down, I mean, it'd be cool if I was married or whatever and we were one of those adult couples that was able to do cool stuff like go to the Bahamas or whatever instead of having to go to Disney World with kids. Plus children are little sociopaths. 

On the other hand, it'd be cool to try and raise a kid better than I was raise. I'd teach them Latin and Ancient Greek at an early age and pretty much do everything so they could be super smart. Plus I'd teach them chess and go. Also I'd have about two children so I could have an optimal number of people (two kids, my partner, and I) for most board games. 

I've got time to think about it though.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 19, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> On the one hand, children cost a shitload of money to raise. Plus they hold you down, I mean, it'd be cool if I was married or whatever and we were one of those adult couples that was able to do cool stuff like go to the Bahamas or whatever instead of having to go to Disney World with kids.



Pretty much this too, at least for right now. I want to go on excursions around the world without being tied down to home. I don't like to think of kids as ending your life, though, but rather being a new element that you introduce to it when you're ready to.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

Even if I wanted too, I'm really absent minded, and it would be way to much of a responsibility.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 19, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> I'm not good with kids, they're strange little creatures. Kind of gross too. So, yeah, no kids for me.



Gotta change their   well into their thirties.

Oops sorry that's adult autistic children.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

I do like kids, my highschool had a Church and daycare attached, and for extra curricular for a couple years, I helped out at the daycare and everyone liked me. But for lots of reasons I couldn't see myself actually having one of my one, plus I'm 90% sure I'm gonna end up with a man.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> I do like kids, my highschool had a Church and daycare attached and for extra curricular for a couple years, I helped out at the daycare and everyone liked me. But for lots of reasons I couldn't see myself actually having one of my one, plus I'm 90% sure I'm gonna end up with a man.



Always adoption/surrogacy.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a lot of reasons I still don't want kids, I've thought about the subject a lot. I'm gonna get a couple cats instead.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not going to have children until I find a woman who is willing to raise kids not based off of some stupid book she read but based on her own (hopefully good) intuition and wisdom. Children should not be raised by popular opinion, children should be raised by parents.


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd love kids, but I have to focus on college first and foremost right now, It's definitely at least 4-5 years or so down the road still. I'd ideally like 2 or 3, maybe 4 (a very big maybe) depending on how the state of things are, but probably no more than that, besides, too many pregnancies can be taxing on your body. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 20, 2013)

I just watched Eraserhead.

My god do I not wanna have children right now. I think I gotta look up Vasectomies.


----------



## pickleniggo (Oct 20, 2013)

I pretty much knew I'd never want kids in my early teenage years because I realized how fucking selfish I really am. The thought of having children fills me with dread. The expenses, the fact that you're stuck with a helpless being that needs you, the messes and hassle and school, and UGH. I also don't want to be responsible for any psychological damage I could inflict on a kid; I have no patience, I'm a perfectionist, and I'm kind of an asshole in that way. I don't want to pass my neurosis onto another living being. Also, the thought of having a child and it ending up defective freaks me out. Because it WOULD happen to me with my luck.

I don't appreciate children on any level. I feel bad because even when I'm around my relative's younger kids, I don't have the energy to pay attention to them for more than five minutes. Let me live in peace with my own money, you know? Luckily, my boyfriend feels the same way so there's going to be no arguing this down the road.


----------



## GGGBYBYBY (Oct 20, 2013)

I like kids, they're cute at times but when it comes to actually dealing with them I'm awkward as fuck. I'm much more of a pet person. But if push came to shove I would either end up adopting a kid or I may well end up being a surrogate mother for some friends seeing as I don't see myself in a relationship or any position to be having children in the foreseeable future (I mean for at least the next 10 years or so). I'm too solitary to consider children properly, I like my alone time and I'm pretty sure alone time and children are a big no no. I'd end up neglecting quality time with the child just so I could be alone and that's not really fair on the kid is it? 
Seeing as I'm practically Asexual/Aromantic anyway it wouldn't be likely that I'd be in a relationship if I had a kid and then they'd miss out because of my solitary nature. 

Whatever way I look at it, I'm not going to be having kids the way it's looking because if I did it wouldn't be in any way fair on the kid. It's not for me. People tell me I'd be an "awesome mother" but I don't see it. Yeah sure I can give good advice but there's times where I can't even get a fucking dog to listen to me, let alone a sentient being with their own thoughts and views.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

I love kids, have one and want more.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

Medically speaking, I can't have biological children anymore. I'm okay with the idea of adoption. Kids love me, I love them, I've found myself raising a few (my nephew first and then my other nephew and now my niece, all from the same momma)... and it's a bunch of bullshit when they're diapers age, but kids 5+ can be cool as shit. I might adopt in another 7 years or so. I'm nowhere near stable enough now. My living situation sucks, I can't find work where I'm at, and I still need like... 5 surgeries. It's all good, though. Unlike most women I don't mind getting older, actually kind of enjoy it, because the older I get the younger I look. I know I'm one of those people that will be thirty carting a kid around and people are going to think they're my brother/sister because I'll look like I'm 14.  :mrgreen: 

It's pretty cool when it looks like you age in reverse. At 17, I could have passed as a 40 year old. At 21, I looked about 25. 23? I get confused for a high school kid. That's a bit OT but fucking tell me that's not a stroke of brilliant luck after the punch in the gut of being unable to have kids.


----------



## exball (Oct 21, 2013)

Sure, I like kids. I wouldn't be here if my parents hadn't wanted kids, so why not.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Oct 22, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Medically speaking, I can't have biological children anymore. I'm okay with the idea of adoption. Kids love me, I love them, I've found myself raising a few (my nephew first and then my other nephew and now my niece, all from the same momma)... and it's a bunch of bullshit when they're diapers age, but kids 5+ can be cool as shit. I might adopt in another 7 years or so. I'm nowhere near stable enough now. My living situation sucks, I can't find work where I'm at, and I still need like... 5 surgeries. It's all good, though. Unlike most women I don't mind getting older, actually kind of enjoy it, because the older I get the younger I look. I know I'm one of those people that will be thirty carting a kid around and people are going to think they're my brother/sister because I'll look like I'm 14.  :mrgreen:
> 
> It's pretty cool when it looks like you age in reverse. At 17, I could have passed as a 40 year old. At 21, I looked about 25. 23? I get confused for a high school kid. That's a bit OT but fucking tell me that's not a stroke of brilliant luck after the punch in the gut of being unable to have kids.


I actually consider adopting kids one of the best things a good Christian can do. You allow kids that otherwise would have gotten a generally shitty life (think starvation, hunger, abuse) to live a good life.

If I adopt a kid, I'd probably adopt one between ages 4-7, saves all the sleepless nights (and allows excluding retarded kids from adoption, which is a big plus)


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm rather split. On one hand, I seriously hate children. I've never met a strange child I've liked. They just aggravate me on levels incomprehensible by man.
On the other, I keep thinking about how cool it'd be to have a son of my own. Someone to teach about the world, to share his first beer with, to play games with, to carry around and buy ice creams with. To be a fucking awesome dad who gets shit done. Be a hero to a little kid.
I still don't think I'll have kids, though. GF doesn't like them either.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright, I managed to sing myself out of a rut, so might as well try to confront what was making me upset.

I have this feeling that one day, I'll be ready for kids. Probably sooner than I expect. Just not now. And I'm not gonna go into too much detail, but I'm worried to death over something that I'm not sure if anyone else here has considered.

I'm really not expecting any child of mine to fit in with a crowd at school. I want to raise an intelligent, moral son or daughter and express interests with him or her that we can both share. Now, to some extent, I really did fit in at school, and I am seen as socially acceptable despite my odd interests and often strange behavior as well as the company I keep. And my whole life, I knew more kids had to be like me. Nobodies who just blend in with the rest of society aiming not to be the best, but to do the best. But something happened recently that set me off, like I said, I won't go into detail, and I'm really worried about how other kids will treat mine. What if I raise this awesome, wonderful, funny, bright little kid who always makes my days better and knows how to make me smile, and I send them off to school only to be harassed by a bunch of awful brats and sent home crying? As a parent, how the hell am I supposed to handle something like that? I know how to deal with the problem, but the emotional damage that the both of us are going to face is a little too much for me to think about. The closest anyone has ever come to being bullied in this family was my youngest sister, and when I heard that was happening, I had to fight back tears in public in front of a bunch of parents and my own family.

So what about the rest of you? Is this something you've taken into account yet? I know there's a lot of sensible approaches to this kind of situation, but even though it's never happened to me, the idea of conflict still terrifies me.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> fear of unpopularity things



Go watch or rewatch the first episode of Breaking Bad. Handle it that way.

I was bullied in Middle School, but I was a damn good swimmer so I got a little high school athlete cred. All and all I feel like I'm a good person with good accomplishments, I got a job, a degree in biology, my own apartment, and a stable relationship, some thing my bullies actually don't have. I guess do what my patents did, tell kids to toughen up, if you get fucked with or beaten, tell them off and throw a punch if need be. If they get suspended for fight back a bully, so be it. They won't get fucked with again.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> KIDS ARE EXPENSIVE
> 
> But yeah, I agree with Niachu's sentiments. There are too many things I need to improve and things I want to do, so I'm not thinking about this issue right now.



Recently I went shopping at Babies 'R Us for someone's baby shower. Another time I saw some medical bills from the hospital from when I was born; it cost around $4000 in late 1980's dollars to deliver me. BABIES/YOUNG CHILDREN ARE VERY EXPENSIVE! I'm very, very glad I never became a teen/early 20's mother like many of the people in my high school graduating class...


----------



## Watcher (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> GrandNumberOfPounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When delivery at a hospital becomes too expensive either the family does it themselves or pays a midwife to do it.

Granted this was back in the days when being a midwife was still a thing and people were constantly having children.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 22, 2013)

I saw someone with a midwife sticker on their SUV (I believe they had a vanity license plate as well about their profession), so yeah, they're still around. Then again, I'm not too far from Amish/Mennonite country, so there's that.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 22, 2013)

My kid will be a cat who I will name Lawrence. And if its a girl, Ophelia.


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 23, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> My kid will be a cat who I will name Lawrence. And if its a girl, Ophelia.



Reminds me of my one married uncle with his dogs. Some people think he's selfish, but he's like,"So what if I am selfish? Wouldn't it be better off if someone who is  selfish not have kids anyways?" I do like that argument since parenting, as rewarding as it can be, is definitely not for everyone and I'd rather have people recognize that they'd probably be better without kids than having them only then to realize, because honestly, one can't assume that a person is going to completely change after kids just as one can't assume that he/she will change if they get married. One also has to realize that while, your life isn't totally over after kids, it's definitely gonna start a new chapter that you definitely shouldn't start too prematurely.


----------



## teheviltwin (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm at the age where my ovaries have a mind of their own. I definitely want kids but first I have to be stable, off medication, a non-smoker and in a better financial position. As an atheist it's the only meaning of life after death to me. I think that me and my partner are more than capable of raising kind, helpful and productive members of society. I also think it's the closest you can be to another person. To grow a child, that is half their DNA, inside yourself and bond with that child. The human body is amazing.


----------



## pickleniggo (Oct 23, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> My kid will be a cat who I will name Lawrence. And if its a girl, Ophelia.



Sorry picklepower, I don't think people can breed with cats...yet?


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 23, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Science is WORKIN ON IT!


----------



## Watcher (Oct 23, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolbeastialityjokes


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Oct 23, 2013)

> Does anyone have children? Do you have plans or desires to reproduce? Discuss





> Christ I feel like I'm coming off as a massive judgemental prick.



I don't think you're judgmental at all - kids are work and sacrifice, and I respect people who, for whatever reason, try to improve their lives before having kids or show enough responsibility to not have kids when they know they can't provide.  Kids aren't for everyone.  Plato said we could also give birth "in beauty" by making positive contributions to the world, or things like beautiful art.  It's a lofty ideal.

But kids are awesome.  Kids would actually be pretty fortunate to have thoughtful parents like some of the folks on this forum.  Sure, we live in a world of Miley Cyrus and on demand transformers porn, but we all got through it, and your kids will too.  Kids are much more resilient than we give them credit for and are downright tough when we give them confidence and guidance.

Consider Chris your crash course on bad parenting   .  Just check the CWCki for anti-parenting advice and you'll raise the next Einstein.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 23, 2013)

Funny how most of the women who ask me if I want kids someday say "I said the same thing" when I would say "no, never." I guess the power of the ovary really DOES compel you.

Truth be told I've had some awesome men (teachers mostly) in my life and I really do envy their wives for knowing how to pick 'em.  It makes me want a super smart husband with a doctorate like my anthropology teacher to raise really smart kids and improve our community together. I've had good behaviors modeled for me and I need to model them for any kids I have.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 23, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> It makes me want a super smart husband with a doctorate like my anthropology teacher to raise really smart kids and improve our community together. I've had good behaviors modeled for me and I need to model them for any kids I have.


Too bad I'm already in a committed relationship with cheeseburgers.


----------



## teheviltwin (Oct 24, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Funny how most of the women who ask me if I want kids someday say "I said the same thing" when I would say "no, never." I guess the power of the ovary really DOES compel you.
> 
> Truth be told I've had some awesome men (teachers mostly) in my life and I really do envy their wives for knowing how to pick 'em.  It makes me want a super smart husband with a doctorate like my anthropology teacher to raise really smart kids and improve our community together. I've had good behaviors modeled for me and I need to model them for any kids I have.



It's bizarre. They take over in a really subtle way. Because of our age difference (bf is a few years younger than me) bf lets me get it out of my system by loudly demanding "babies NAO!" because he knows that I am not really interested until we have our lives sorted.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Oct 24, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Funny how most of the women who ask me if I want kids someday say "I said the same thing" when I would say "no, never." I guess the power of the ovary really DOES compel you.
> 
> Truth be told I've had some awesome men (teachers mostly) in my life and I really do envy their wives for knowing how to pick 'em.  It makes me want a super smart husband with a doctorate like my anthropology teacher to raise really smart kids and improve our community together. I've had good behaviors modeled for me and I need to model them for any kids I have.



I have the IQ  of a radish.   

Dream dashed.


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 24, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kind of weird how your biological clock (your other one) starts ticking and just ticks louder overtime.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a close friend who feels the same way I do about kids. She apparently made a bet with her mom that if she doesn't feel the urge to have kids by the time she's 30 she'll get 150 bucks. Maybe I should get in on that...


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 10, 2013)

I know way too much about pregnancy. I might be sterile anyway and I have the worst luck with men.
Other peoples' children, I find to be delightful. I think that's good enough for me  But I am only 20, who knows.
If I had to bring a child into my life.. I'd adopt. No doubt about it.


----------



## Zim (Nov 13, 2013)

I like kids and am really good with them. Most of the kids (my cousins kids actually) who I'm around learn all sorts of cool things like how to make radio controled car ramps and potato guns and marshmellow shooters.

That being said, my favorite thing about the kids I'm around is that at the end of the day they aren't my kids. Other people can handle the expense, messes, and stress of raising a family. What sucks about my view on this is that I'm in my early 30's and my parents (who are fairly traditional) get on me a few times a year about settling down and as the only male in the family the fact I'm not really interested in making a Zim Jr. really dissapoints them I'm sure. I'm not closed to the idea of kids but it would take a really amazing woman to make me change my mind.

On the other hand I'm very financially successful and am a lot more secure then people I know who have kids and that makes me happy. In the end I enjoy being happy.


----------



## Wall of Originals (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like kids one day; I would like to adopt. Someone has to inherit my stuff. But financially I can't do it and I have not come *close* to finding someone I want to have kids with. Hopefully someday someone will find me attractive enough to wife me.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 13, 2013)

My son was not planned, don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 13, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> My son was not planned, don't regret it one bit.


Does he carry your family name beard well?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 14, 2013)

I really don't want kids myself, but I pay taxes and I really like people to adopt as well as people taking care of foster kids. I grew up in foster care and there are a lot of kids out there who need help.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 15, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I really don't want kids myself, but I pay taxes and I really like people to adopt as well as people taking care of foster kids. I grew up in foster care and there are a lot of kids out there who need help.



My family fostered when I was growing up, my sister was adopted. Its a good thing.


----------



## cheersensei (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm at the point of attempting to have children, but until my body decides to allow me the chance to conceive, I will be content with just plenty of practice and hopes that one month, an egg will finally drop.   

I've been told I'm good with children and would make a wonderful mother. I have my doubts and fears, and especially hope I do not end up like my mother. My husband is equally nervous, but with his size, he intimidates/scares most small children.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 17, 2013)

cheersensei said:
			
		

> I'm at the point of attempting to have children, but until my body decides to allow me the chance to conceive, I will be content with just plenty of practice and hopes that one month, an egg will finally drop.
> 
> I've been told I'm good with children and would make a wonderful mother. I have my doubts and fears, and especially hope I do not end up like my mother. My husband is equally nervous, but with his size, he intimidates/scares most small children.


Heh, well, the range of mothership scale is pretty big. Like, I guess there can be superhero level mothers, but generally, there's mothers who create serial killers, a wide range of tolerable mothers and some bizarre superhero mothers who produce lifelong perfect offspring.

Like, pretty much, as long as you keep your offspring fed and healthy, you'll be a good mother. Heh, that's the lesson I learned from growing up in foster care.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 18, 2013)

Basically, make sure they train, take their vitamins and say their prayers brother!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 18, 2013)

Have your kids embrace Hulkamania and they'll be winners at life - brothers


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lord, no. I'm too damn lazy to take care of anything more difficult than my birds. (Not to mention I don't make anywhere near enough money for a kid.) 

All I want in regards to a family is a husband and a spare $500 for an abortion should anything go wrong.


----------



## Charon (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't like kids, don't want to spread my fucked-up genes (assburgers and possible mild schizophrenia, biological mother was a schizophrenic chemically dependent prostitute from a large family of small-time actors, bio father was a Native American gambling addict), possible likelihood of abusing kids from how I was raised & educated, don't want to add another life to this overpopulated world, and don't like how messy & smelly kids are. And being a heavy-drinking/smoking emo with assburgers and a taste for weird cars (looking at an AMC Eagle right now and just ordered a toy model of a Shelby-Dodge GLH Turbo), that does *not* bode well for good father material.

So I'm childfree by both common sense & choice...


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 5, 2013)

for me - ain't happening, but I wonder about the whatifs. I'd have to watch myself for the shit that runs in my family - being an immature douche, picking on one's own offspring in the way a wannabe popular middle school kid picks on someone lower on the social ladder. It can mess you up to a degree.

Whatif my hypothetical child was an aspie (there's some of that in the family. God, that family member is hard to tolerate...). I would not have a shred of patience for their shit. None at all, period. And I'm usually too tired to do much. I very seldom have the energy to feel intense emotions.

I also really hate filth. I'd probably snap into OCD mode like another family member and kinda mess up my hypothetical kid by not allowing his/her immune system to develop right, constantly yelling at the brat to not touch things, constantly forcing him to scrub himself down every hour, and overall setting the kid up to be sickly and passive-aggressive.

I really do wonder what kind of parent I'd be. Apart from a refridgerator parent, that's really obvious.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 5, 2013)

After recently becoming a proud uncle in October, I'd kinda moved (slightly) away from my hardcore stance of never having a kid. I'm not a breeder and I will never let my navy go out there to some poor surrogate (read: friend in desperate need of cash) to have my offspring. I think one of me in this world is MORE than enough and I would never want to inflict that upon the unsuspecting public.

We'll see how things go with helping my brother and his wife watching the wee one. I take care of the little scamp during the day while they're at work, so I'll find out when he gets older if I possess any parental qualities. Kid ain't gonna get away with anything. Between all of the shit that his parents and I have done in our lives, we'll know.

But I guess if I ever get the urge to have a kid, I could always adopt because those kids need a loving home. And I am so pro-adoption.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm gay, so not happening. I have mixed feelings about it really.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 9 year old daughter. She's one of the coolest people I've ever met. But being pregnant was awful and my income isn't that high, so it's just one kid for me.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 7, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> I'm gay, so not happening. I have mixed feelings about it really.



What about artificial insemination?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 7, 2013)

I still haven't graduated from high school, so I have my own life to take care of before thinking of kids.

Having kids would be a big experience and would create a whole new chapter in my life. But of course, just like anything you experience with, you can fuck it up if you're not careful, and that's one thing I worry about if I become a parent.

And I'm not sure about having biological kids. Not sure if my sexual health is all in its "big boy" mode. I would rather adopt, this way I can help kids that would likely grow up with bad conditions and even live in the streets.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 14, 2013)

As a college student, I'd wait 10 or 15 years before I seriously think about the issue. But when it does come up, I hope I find myself with a wife who truly knows something about raising a child the right way. 

On one hand, I feel like adoption would be a wonderful thing, but on the other hand I wish I had a family of my own.

Eh, what am I doing thinking about this at 20 years old? I really should be waiting several years before I entertain the idea of being a father.


----------



## PopOfColor (Apr 4, 2014)

I have 3 kids two are teenagers already.


----------



## Rio (Apr 9, 2014)

Not gonna happen for me, for a few reason. 
First of all, I like guys.
secondly, I just don't want any kids.
third, I'm pretty sure I'd be a horrible parent anyway.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 14, 2014)

I admit, I can be a slightly selfish person, and think about my needs a lot. I think by the time I was 9 I knew I wasn't going to have kids. My Mom was once preparing a chicken for dinner, and said that one day I will have to prepare dinner for my husband and kids. My Mom, by the way, was a total feminist, and was okay with cooking (she actually wrote a few cookbooks). But I still was like "is this what my future is? washing raw chicken?" 

I don't want to go through pregnancy. I don't need the extra emotions or hormones. And I feel that once women give birth, they are still expected to settle down and be a mother. I don't want darkhorse816jr's teacher complaining that the reason he acts out at school is that his mother isn't in the house a whole lot.

The field I'm going into, TV writing, means long hours in a writer's room, pitching ideas, writing, drafting, editing. By the time I'm 35, I want to have one of my shows picked up, with me as the showrunner. I know, it sounds silly, and overambitious. And my dream doesn't have kids in it. It has friends though, and partners. 

I view my screenplays and teleplays (the ones I'm proud of) as children, or at least products of a long labor. (children is kind of a bad word, because when people offer you critiques you of course would get defensive).

I guess I'm the person that people call selfish because they don't want kids.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 17, 2014)

For a while I've told myself I want two kids- a boy and a girl- but now I'm not so sure if I want children at all.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd be more concerned with how my Asperger's Syndrome and depression might affect my relationship with a spouse before having children, and the possibility that I may probably pass it on to my offspring. I probably wouldn't want anymore than 2 kids. I won't ask my kid(s) to live any life other than the one that he/she/they choose, but I also intend to be authoritative with them like my parents were with me. Truth be told, I'd like to go into voice overs or something related, but I worry about being able to support a family and whether I'll be a good father. I worry about being like Chris, a manchild who must never breed. I know that bullying that I faced in my early teens has made me think that, but that's another story.


----------



## Chikinballs (Apr 17, 2014)

FUCK NO.

Not only do i know i wouldnt be a good parent, my family is fucked up...like, fuuuucked up. I am not sadistic enough to breed more of us into society.


----------



## Meowzers (Apr 17, 2014)

i want some kidlings in the future. i'm not too keen on other people's children - if i have to deal with kids being gross and obnoxious i want them to be my own obnoxious flesh and blood. i dunno how i'll go about getting these kids because i'm a lesbian, a huge recluse (i'd be a wizard if i wasn't a succubi) and every girl i've been interested in are weird asexuals with a pregnancy phobia


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 19, 2014)

We decided not to have kids for a couple of reasons;

Money- we rather travel and have nice things then have kids. It sound pretty selfish and it is I guess

The bigger reason for me personally is that I do believe in doom and gloom. I think, for various reasons I won't bore you with, that the future is going to be a very dark and miserable place for all but the very elite (ie rich). So I would rather spare my offspring that pain of the living thru the crashes, riots and other generally nasty events.

Plus there is always tones of retards pumping out babies every day so I have no worries about the continuance of our species.


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> We decided not to have kids for a couple of reasons;
> 
> Money- we rather travel and have nice things then have kids. It sound pretty selfish and it is I guess
> 
> ...



Fuck no, it's not selfish.   It's smart.       There are too many of us in my opinion.  Just think   More  money down the drain, More mouths  to feed.   Less freedom.


----------



## The_Hissing_Vigilant (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes I'm pretty selfish and individualistic, but I have some sense that I DO live in. A society. I must contribute and commit to somthing. Society is free, but that simply means I have freedom of choice, not freedom from responsibility.

I know kids are not my thing but I know that being stuck in a perpetual state adolescent hedonism is NOT ok.
Since I am not having kids, I will need to pursue in a career. Somthing I will actually have to commit to.
I have three ways to go, seeing my future in this way:
1.) Be single and a careerist. Possibly of a partner, but no kids. No half-assing a career.
1). Have a kid and family. Put all my full focus into it. No career unitl kids are older. No half assing kids.
3.) Continue doing my landscaping, part-time job at lumber yard gig. Go home. Eat. Play video games. In-the-moment Hedonism. Odd job to odd job. Stay in the same town, same people, same shit. Get into trouble and bogged down by small town nonsense.

I choose the first option. Moved to a new town because of that. I also don't want my Tism, tourettes and ADHD genes to be passed on. I was a crappy child. I'm not putting myself and a husband though that.

The problem with single and childless women is NOT single childless women. The problem is, these single women who just want too be single because they can't commit to anytihng. Not even to themselves.
Using college/university as an espcape, Going on all these travel trips, video game and computer addiction.
I'm not going to lie. Doing those things is not wrong, but after a while that would get pretty old.
Than your way over 30 and scrambling around playing musical men and musical jobs. Musical must have fucking kids or whatever.

Childless does not always have to mean being a self-absorbed asshole. I get sick of people who think they are so superior because they have kids and those who do not are selfish assholes.
Their is a huge difference between being self-focused and being a self-absorbed, fickle and flakey hedonist.

It's not that not just it's all about me, its
that its not all about me and my immediate needs.


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 2, 2014)

Thought about it and then realized that I'm playing Russian Roulette with my genetics. Maybe I'd adopt a kid.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't see myself having kids because basically I'm quite a selfish person (NB I don't mean "not having kids is selfish," that's a bullshit argument). I like my alone time, and I like socialising, and I like the freedom to do things without having to consider how it'll affect someone else. I'm also just not very good with kids. I don't see the appeal of them. I guess I just don't have that nurturing instinct. Furthermore, I tend to get bouts of severe depression, and I really wouldn't want a kid to have to deal with that.

An additional factor is that there were a number of issues in my own upbringing that kinda fucked me up, and I really wouldn't want to risk making the same mistakes with a child of my own.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 2, 2014)

It's weird, I'm not really fond of most children, but I kinda like the idea of having one of my own someday. Obviously though, I need to be in a better living position than I am currently first.

...

...and have sex...

...

...and find a girl who would want to spend the rest of her life with me...

...

...and get over my awkwardness around girls...


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 2, 2014)

Personally I plan to have kids but not until I'm in my 30s and well-established in a relevant career that pays well. While I'd prefer whatever woman I marry to be stay at home and take care of any kids after they came home from school, I also realize how impractical that is. Thankfully my family has a pretty strong support base and I could have my folks watch any said kids, provided I decide (and circumstances permit) to remain in the area they live and they don't move down to Mexico or South America after they retire like they speak of doing from time to time. I'm confident I will eventually have kids, though it's something that requires a lot of planning and thought.


----------



## Ancani (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a bit torn on the subject, myself.

I do _want_ to have kids--I adore children, and would love some of my own someday. The thing is, I'm not convinced I'll ever make a good mother, and that thought gives me pause.

If I do have kids, they'll probably be adopted, since A. I'm gay and B. I'm utterly terrified by the thought of ever being pregnant. (This is, of course, assuming my hypothetical wife doesn't specifically want biological kids--if she does, and if she's cool with pregnancy, I'd be fine with that too.)

Either way, I'm gonna wait till I'm a fair bit older (mid-20s at least) and in a long-term, stable relationship before I make any hard and fast decisions, and I'll definitely take my SO's considerations into account as well.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm very fond of the idea of adoption.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't stand babies, so none for me. If anything, I'd adopt a Chinese kid. But that's a very strong "if".


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Dec 2, 2014)

I have known for along time that I would never have kids. I have two reason for not wanting children the first reason I do not have the patience and I'm not all that fond of them. The second reason is having health issues I could not be the type of father that I should be if I were to have kids. I would not want the kid growing up knowing for whatever reason that I resented him or her because that would not be fair to the child.


----------



## ASoulMan (Dec 4, 2014)

I feel like there's already so many people on this planet and so many kids that don't have families, so I'm more likely to adopt somebody than to actually have one.

Not saying I'd start a family though. I want to live out my life first before settling down.


----------



## Fashhole (Dec 16, 2014)

Late, I know.

My boyfriend occasionally gives me a big speech about "one life to live; I want to pass my genes on" and all that shit so honestly this is a question that just inspires fear because I lean towards "no" for multiple reasons. I tried to talk to him about ending our relationship early on when this difference came to light be neither of us wanted to, so there's that.

I'm Tokophobic, firstly. Secondly, I have minor Autism (you could put me in the "recovered" category if you believe in that), Major Depression, and my body's a lemon so I feel great about my odds of having a healthy, normal kid with little/no problems at all. But I value the utility of kids in older age, and I really can't come up with a better plan for dealing with that other than "have a kid, (s)he'll take care of me." Might backfire with my winning genes, though.

I'm more confused than anything I just don't know.


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope, nope, and nope.


----------



## RetardBus (Dec 16, 2014)

Being someone who likes to travel and spend nights out on the town a lot, I can't say I'd ever like to have children. I could definitely see myself getting married once I've been with a woman for awhile and want to settle down with her, but that's a completely different story if you ask me.

Another thing that's really scared me away from having children, that's definitely a little more personal is my parents getting divorced when I was still very young. That time in my life was hell on earth for me and scarred me for life, and I would never want another child to possibly go through something like that.

Plus I'm worried about having a kid who ends up being a complete psycho or has a bunch of issues they hide from me. I'm just so worried that if I tried to be a father, I'd screw it up somehow without knowing it, no matter how good I may seem at certain aspects of it to someone else.


----------



## Dalish (Dec 17, 2014)

I've always wanted to have children but there's no way that's feasible in the next few years.

I'm afraid of rushing into it and being financially ruined before the kid is old enough to walk. Money has always been a prime concern of mine in regards to childrearing so having a nice savings account would be nice. Aside from that, I'm afraid of having a kid that'll hide everything from me.

Kids = yay but not for a while.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Dec 17, 2014)

Nope. I don't think I'd be a good mom, I don't want them, and YOU CAN'T MAKE ME.

In all seriousness, passing on my form of bipolar disorder would be fucking traumatic to everyone involved. It would be dangerous for me to try and have a safe pregnancy because the only medication that keeps me awesome results in heart defects and the risk/reward for me going off is... not worth it. And the fact that Mr. Multiples also does not want kids.



Spoiler: gross



I also did have an accidental pregnancy and subsequent miscarriage when I was 21 and still taking the pill. To be fair I did follow the instructions after missing two (eg, missed 1-2 days you're good, if 3 days use protection) but like the doc said, there is always that small fraction of a chance. Also turns out another medication I was taking also affected how much of the pill was being absorbed. It was a miserable three months that happened to coincide with my last three months of college so ALL the weird shit I was doing was easy to write off as stress. Like shoveling a Chipotle burrito into my face in five minutes. Bad acne when I'd literally never had more than a zit or two before. I would not go through that willingly again.



It's always seriously bothered me how people insist that I'll change my mind and want to pop 'em out like grapes like it's some "I told you so" argument.
But I am totally cool with being an aunt.


----------



## Conrix (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm of the school of thought that I'd rather adopt children to teach about the world, than get someone pregnant to pop them out, for a few reasons.

1) The world is overpopulated
2) Parents keep bringing stupid shitbags of all shapes, sizes, and psyches to eat up the Earth's resources, and seem to encourage their offspring to pop out more stupid shitbags to leech our resources while contributing nothing but stupidity in return, just to keep their DNA going.
   2.5) I don't care about "MUH FEELINS", I'm constructing this argument based on cold, hard, borderline sociopathic logic.
3) I could choose whom I dub "Tylcrax" or "Gerandxil"*, it's not determined by my fucked up genetics that cause whomever has them to want to drive a hatchet in someone's skull just for saying the wrong thing. I could just find a child who seems to have Asperger's and seems reasonably intelligent to raise as my own, fill the paperwork out, and try to not be an abusive dickless fuckwad, while offering any kind of wisdom and experience under my belt that can make him/her turn out to be a good, intelligent member of society.
4) Seriously, look at the size of Earth's human population before you tell your kids to pop out grandkids. If anything you should tell them to get sterilized before your "old-fashioned" ideals make it to where we're throwing rocks at 60 billion people for a scrap of moldy bread.

Sorry if I sound harsh but as a species capable of thoughts and views, and believing that we have free will, we shouldn't be so damn careless with our own population. The phrase "Too many cooks spoil the broth" comes to mind.

*Before anyone says they're fucked up names they're derived from Crystal and Reginald respectively, and they're only used hypothetically because I'm pretty sure that naming your children with Organization XIII names is a form of child abuse somewhere in the universe.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Dec 22, 2014)

Not only no, but hell no, for a lot of the reasons people have listed: finances, health, a need for downtime/alone time to accomplish certain things, a visceral dread of pregnancy, and not wanting to further drain an unpopulated earth.

This wasn't something I only realized about myself recently; when I was little, I never wanted to play house, either as the mom or the kid. My sister _always _wanted to play house or school, as the mom or the teacher, and was very good at it, and today is a secular-homeschooling mom who is very good at it. She has two kids who are great and whom I enjoy spending time with. I will be seeing them this week for Christmas and will adore it. Then I get to come back home and sigh in relief.


----------



## Gerion (Dec 22, 2014)

Nope, not doing it. Hate kids, too vain, too broke, too invested in things like warehouse raves and youth culture. I'm the age my mom was when she had me, and still very much a kid myself.


----------



## Charlie's Chaplin (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm unsure as of yet. I _might _want to have children in the future, but at the same time I wouldn't them to inherit any of my mental disorders. They run pretty deep in the family; back in the 18th century one of my relatives went mad and drowned himself in the village duckpond!

Still, after Christmas I've got an appointment at a fertility clinic about storing my baby batter. Once I'm on hormones I'll be as barren as the Gobi desert.


----------



## Secret Majora (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm more likely to adopt than pop out any gremlins of my own.

Even though people have babies almost everyday, there's a fuckton of poor children out there without a family. When I get older, I'd like to give some lonely child a home and become their mom.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a topic that my wife and I talk a lot about, and I'm still undecided.

Once upon a time I was sure I wanted to have kids, it seemed like the rest of my adult life would be somewhat empty without it. Also it was what everyone would be expecting of me. The thought of actually raising a child myself though and teaching it about the world excited me too.

While in college I hd a complete change of heart and decided that I surely would never have children and would only date women who also didn't want children. I was learning more from my friends with kids about how much work it is, how it changes and restricts your life, and how it is a 24/7 commitment. Also the amount of money it costs to raise a kid in America these days is unholy and absurd.
Plus I generally agree with this:


Sweet and Savoury said:


> The bigger reason for me personally is that I do believe in doom and gloom. I think, for various reasons I won't bore you with, that the future is going to be a very dark and miserable place for all but the very elite (ie rich).



So I met my sweetheart in college and 5 years later (2014) we got married. As soon as we got engaged her biological clock started ticking apparently because she suddenly thought having kids would be a great idea and that she wants to have a little me around. This is incredibly flattering and sweet, but it is a total change from what she said when we were dating. In a way I agree with her, the idea is growing on me a little, but I am still about 85% in the No camp. The big reason right now being the money because my job situation sucks currently and it doesn't look like its going to be getting much better any time soon.

Plus I still feel like we have to live for us for awhile and live as a married couple with a house. Get used to this stage of our lives before stacking MORE on our plates. If it takes too long before the "clock" is up then I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Educated Stupid (Jan 12, 2015)

No way. I'd make an awful parent, to be honest.

Not that it can happen anyway.


----------



## Red_Rager (Jan 12, 2015)

I want to have kids someday, but for right now I can't support them.  As a full time college student in debt, I don't have the time and resources to give a child the attention he or she deserves. While my parents said they are willing to help if an oops happens, but I don't see that as honorable to place that responsibility on them. 

Children are not accessories, they are independent sentient entities who will develop their own thoughts, dreams, hopes, and ambitions which may or may not conflict your values. Once you have a child is your responsibility to ensure your kid has the skills to survive adulthood, not to create a mini-me. As of right now, I can't give my hypothetical child that kind of care right now at least not without calling in a lot of favors.


----------



## Juggalo Jesus (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm conflicted on whether I would ever want kids or not. On one hand, I think raising another human being and being instrumental in their life would be a beautiful thing. Conversely, I am afraid of raising a child in the world how it is today. There are so many bad things in the world, that I would feel responsible if anything truly horrible happened to them, like it is my fault for failing to protect them.

I have a few more years before I even have to consider children, so maybe my views will change.


----------



## Red_Rager (Jan 12, 2015)

Juggalo Jesus said:


> I'm conflicted on whether I would ever want kids or not. On one hand, I think raising another human being and being instrumental in their life would be a beautiful thing. Conversely, I am afraid of raising a child in the world how it is today. There are so many bad things in the world, that I would feel responsible if anything truly horrible happened to them, like it is my fault for failing to protect them.
> 
> I have a few more years before I even have to consider children, so maybe my views will change.


There has never been a period of time where the world was a utopia. Shit happens and yet humanity has survived.  The world today has some things going better for it then in the past.  People have greater understanding of the mentally ill and they are not possessed by Satan, they have a legitimate medical condition that should be addressed. We have better sanitation reducing the spread of disease, and better medical care then in the past. We have better communications leading people from all over the world to talk to one another leading to friendships that would not otherwise exist.

I think people accentuate the negative more by focusing on always what is wrong instead of what is going right, especially the mainstream media. Take a look here:
http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/
There is a story about some Muslim groups donating $100k to help people in Detroit without water, and how a tatoo shop owner spending years of his life helping the homeless and the addicted. In spite of all the darkness in the world, there is  is light and even you too can bring more light into the world.


----------



## Datiko (Jan 14, 2015)

Having children isn't that bad if you prepare; I knew it was going to happen so I started planning once I began working.  My job pays a lot better than most but I took a lot of hardship to get to a point where I could afford to give a child everything it needs without compromise.  We badly want to have a second child but its just not possible to give two children the same opportunities on what our family has now.


----------



## sm0t (Jan 19, 2015)

It's none of my business if other people like kids, want kids, have them, etc.  But I have a very low tolerance for children under 9 (and even then it's a case-by-case basis), and even the idea of being pregnant gives me a deep feeling of revulsion and this is how I've felt since I was 10.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jan 24, 2015)

The prospect of having kids is frightening. Its a strange concept, raising your own offspring to continue human life. Its the most meaningful legacy most people leave of themselves. I think I'll hold off on it for now. Knowing me, I'd probably end up reenacting _Eraserhead_ in real life if I tried now.


----------



## Connor Bible (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm torn on this issue. As much as I'd like to start a family years from now, I am afraid that I wouldn't be an adequate father, or that my children, biological or adoptive, could inherit my genetic or psychological hang-ups, effectively creating Connor 2.0. The kid might even be born with mental or physical disabilities that will severely hinder them in life.

What concerns me about my generation is the aura of uncertainty. Our future appears to be bleak, our culture is rotting from within, and day by day, empathy seems to be dying off in favor of selfishness, security and apathy. The War on Terror, once considered a just and noble conflict that we could all support, has devolved into one giant clusterfuck of a shaggy dog story. One look at the highest grossing movies of recent years is enough to make one lament for the dearth of quality and originality in our culture. The Internet has lost much of its usefulness as a utility, becoming a haven for stupid memes and vice. To make a long story short and to be somewhat humorous, my generation would provide great backstory for a post-apocalyptic novel.


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 3, 2015)

Connor said:


> I'm torn on this issue. As much as I'd like to start a family years from now, I am afraid that I wouldn't be an adequate father, or that my children, biological or adoptive, could inherit my genetic or psychological hang-ups, effectively creating Connor 2.0. The kid might even be born with mental or physical disabilities that will severely hinder them in life.



For once, I agree with you. Be humanitarian.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Feb 3, 2015)

Connor said:


> my children, biological or _adoptive_


Like you'd ever adopt a child.


It's HK-47 said:


> *disgusting, selfish, little nightmare*.


 Hey, this thread is supposed to be about children. Don't make it about Connor!


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd love to start a family, but not until I'm older and wiser and can handle the *enormous* responsibility that is raising another human being.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope, nu-uh, never.

The very notion of reproducing makes my skin crawl, and thankfully my partner is on the same page.  Makes me dysphoric as shit to be reminded of my childbearing capabilities - honestly I just want all my equipment removed.  Donate my uterus to a barren woman or a trans woman who wants to have it if that were even a possible thing to do.  I do have a very parental/nurturing instinct and I think my partner and I  would make great parents, but I have no need to have my genetic spawn wandering about.  Basically remove my ability to have kids and in the highly unlikely situation I want to have a kid in my life later on I will adopt.  Hell I could even be a foster parent for older kids who are stuck in the system and are overlooked in favor of bright-eyed bouncy babies.

But in the meantime I'll just stick with putting my instincts into taking care of pets and the birds.  My parents tried to give me that whole "weeehhh I want grandchildren" shit when I first told them that they should never expect offspring from me.  Thankfully after five years of me saying "nah piss off" they have given it a rest.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 6, 2015)

Connor said:


> Our future appears to be bleak, our culture is rotting from within, and day by day, empathy seems to be dying off in favor of selfishness, security and apathy.


Watch less tv.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever be the person to actually_ plan_ to have children. I assume many men are the same, unless they've got some great legacy to pass on. I do know however that if _she_ wants children, then I wouldn't disagree. I mean I'm reasonably intelligent and I don't possess horribly debilitating genetics.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (May 20, 2015)

I would love to have kids someday but I just don't know when that would be. For a while, 30 years old was the expected age although now I'm 23, that might be a bit too soon. My mom had me when she was in her early 20s and she projected her shitty childhood and mental issues onto me (Although I highly doubt it was intentional). Because of it, it made me kinda fucked up and I have my own mental issues  (Bi polar disorder and chronic anxiety) and resentment from my not so good childhood. I don't want my kids to go through what I went through, which is why I want to hold off on having them for a while. My mom herself agrees with me and I think she has her own regrets on raising me as well. I also want to have a very stable job and a good husband in order for that to happen and given the way things are going now, it's going to be a LONG time before any of that will happen.


----------



## Picklechu (May 20, 2015)

No, no, no, no, no. I do not like kids. For some reason, they seem to love me, but I do not like them. I cannot deal with the crying, pooping, screaming, etc, and I swear and drink way too much. I'm too focused on my career and interests to want to devote time to kids. That may sound kind of cold, but, that alongside the fact that those things would keep me away and that I don't have the slightest clue how to be one makes me think that I wouldn't be a very good dad, which wouldn't be fair to any potential kids that I were to have.


----------



## Zach_Kun (May 20, 2015)

Eh. I have mixed opinions. It would be nice to have little Zachs running around, but I hate kids since they whine too much. So yea. eh.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 21, 2015)

I don't want a family.  A couple of friends irl have children, and while they're good kids, I don't think I could deal with them long term.  High amounts of energy, manipulative, inability to follow orders for long periods (their grandmother has had to tell them not once, not twice, not even three times, but around 5 times in a row to either get in the house or behave), and that's just a small list.  These friends are good mothers, though, so it's a testament to their patience.

On the flipside, bad kids are intolerable little shits, and I don't know how their parents put up with them.  Unless they're constantly puffing on ganja.


----------



## Wizzrobe (May 21, 2015)

Eventually (when im like 30 plus years old_ at least_) I want to create a mini me to carry on my legacy when I've long since passed. For right now...I'm too busy enjoying my single life to even think about getting a girlfriend much less settle down and raise a family!


----------



## Save Goober (May 21, 2015)

Children are a blight on the human experience and I see very few reasons why anyone would want to have them


----------



## Dudeofteenage (May 21, 2015)

Connor said:


> What concerns me about my generation is the aura of uncertainty. Our future appears to be bleak, our culture is rotting from within, and day by day, empathy seems to be dying off in favor of selfishness, security and apathy.



You could go back to basically any point in history and find people saying exactly the same thing.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 21, 2015)

I want some. Just not now. I'm actually kind of paranoid about getting a girl pregnant where I currently live and having to basically stay here for the rest of my life.


----------



## MrsGoodman (May 22, 2015)

I currently identify as childfree, but I'm open to that changing as I get older, as I'm still in mid-twenties.  I have Mirena, which is 99.9% effective (and if you get pregnant, there's a 50% chance of miscarriage, which I view as an additional bonus), but is also 100% reversible.  I really can't see myself ever being at a point in my life where I would want to put someone else's needs before mine.  I'm the most important person in my life, and I would never want that to change.  A partner can be equally important, but never _more _important.

It's also because I've seen a lot of the women in my life completely change once they have kids.  They become "mombies."  My aunt in particular used to be a social worker, she had kids and just because 100% about the kids... you'd ask her how she's doing and she'll answer with how her kids are doing.  I _hate _that.  I would never want that to happen to me.

but it doesn't seem possible to have a happy medium... I have a cousin who had a "whoopsy baby" and works FT and her kid just grows up in daycare.  I don't think that's a bad thing, but is it really being a mom?  Where's the balance there?  

My plan is to adopt lots and lots of dogs and puppies, and those will be my kids, because they're more fun anyway.  But I'm totally aware I could change my mind and I respect that too.  I just find it very unlikely...


----------



## Space_Dandy (May 22, 2015)

MrsGoodman said:


> I currently identify as childfree, but I'm open to that changing as I get older, as I'm still in mid-twenties.  I have Mirena, which is 99.9% effective (and if you get pregnant, there's a 50% chance of miscarriage, which I view as an additional bonus), but is also 100% reversible.  I really can't see myself ever being at a point in my life where I would want to put someone else's needs before mine.  I'm the most important person in my life, and I would never want that to change.  A partner can be equally important, but never _more _important.
> 
> It's also because I've seen a lot of the women in my life completely change once they have kids.  They become "mombies."  My aunt in particular used to be a social worker, she had kids and just because 100% about the kids... you'd ask her how she's doing and she'll answer with how her kids are doing.  I _hate _that.  I would never want that to happen to me.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with a lot of what you have to say, mainly about hating seeing your friends change after they have kids, and how some people leave their kids for others to raise in daycare, etc. Although I'm not ready for kids right now, as I get older I am warming up to the idea a little at a time. Since I think we think alike, at least enough in this regard, perhaps I can shed some light on some things for you.

I've been married now for a little under a year, although my wife and I are a few months away from 7 years of being together. I'm 27, so obviously we've grown up together for most of our adult lives. Despite this, we were really rocky for the first few years and even broke up for awhile, and a lot of it in retrospect, had to do with me being concerned if she was good enough for me and would be stable enough to rely on. Some of her problems back then, made me feel like giving up and moving on.

I said all of that to say this, having a wonderful marriage has really changed my perspective in unexpected ways. Yes, in a marriage you are 'equals' but in a lot of ways you need to put your spouse BEFORE yourself. That is probably against all of the instincts you have from dating; evaluating others to see if they are worth the time/emotional/financial investment of a relationship. But after that phase, and definitely after a marriage, you need to put that out of your mind. Hanging on to feelings like that will drag a marriage down. Both partners need to put their spouse's needs before their own, because it makes you happy to do so. I don't know what I'd do without my wife emotionally and spiritually. It brings me great satisfaction and joy unlike anything else to take care of her and make her happy. She feels the same way about me, and that's the way a marriage is supposed to be. If I held back because of fear of 'losing the investment' then I wont end up being a good husband in the long run. Be unafraid, be the man she needs and wants, sacrifice for your family, and a man will sleep easy at night and die happily.

As for kids, I don't think they should go before you. I think they should go after your spouse. Because the marriage is a foundation for parenting and parenting half-ass because of marital problems isn't good. Here's an article explaining this view in greater detail:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steph...put-my-husband-before-our-kids_b_5618395.html


----------



## AveraDiane (May 23, 2015)

Personally, I am 50/50 on the aspect of having children. While the thought of continuing my legacy appeals to me, I don't think I can supply the emotional and financial support a child needs.
I have many years ahead of me to change my mind, so there's that. 

That being said, I don't care about the fact that some people use it as a sense of superiority over others. If you want kids, fine. If you don't, that's fine too. If anyone makes you feel bad for your choice, fuck them.


----------



## Zorceror44 (May 23, 2015)

I guess if I am ever going to have children, I want to only have one. There are studies which have shown that only children tend to be happier than children with siblings. Plus, it's much less expensive.


----------



## DuskEngine (May 23, 2015)

There's more than enough people and more than enough suffering already. I see no reason to add to that.

Plus I feel like that answer indicates I'd be a pretty shit parent anyway, heh.


----------



## Van Darkholme (May 23, 2015)

I would need to find a willing vagina first.


----------



## Tomboy (May 25, 2015)

Never liked kids, so none for me. They're expensive to raise too, and I'd rather have that extra money to live my life the way I want to. 
I'm a lesbian too, so I can't really have kids without a sperm donor or adopting. But a partner who wants kids is a deal breaker for me...the biggest one, actually.
I'm more of a pet person. 
Never liked the people who call people like me "selfish" just because I don't want kids. It really isn't any of their business and I don't bitch about people who have kids. I never really got why people are so nosy about that stuff.


----------



## Lady Houligan (May 25, 2015)

Had a kid, not sure yet if there will be a second Houligan baby or not, I do enjoy the baby bear but can see where people wouldn't want to have their own.


----------



## Jomadre (May 25, 2015)

Would never have a kid.  Currently saving up to get fixed so it won't be a problem.


----------



## Reflux (May 26, 2015)

I've been on the fence lately. On one hand, I'd love to have a child. However, I have a couple of conditions I wouldn't ever want to give to someone. Also, there's no way I'd be able to take care of one right now. Maybe in the future it'll be a possibility but right now it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Zeorus (May 26, 2015)

Since I'll be married in mid-July, the question at this point isn't if but when.  My fiancée and I have discussed this at length and we definitely want kids, although not as many as my parents had (I'm the oldest of six).  We've also talked about names...is that weird?


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (May 26, 2015)

Zeorus said:


> Since I'll be married in mid-July, the question at this point isn't if but when.  My fiancée and I have discussed this at length and we definitely want kids, although not as many as my parents had (I'm the oldest of six).  We've also talked about names...is that weird?



I don't think so. I think that's a pretty smart way to go about it. I escaped a relationship that, towards the end, had a lot of thinly veiled "I'll make you change your mind about having kids" shit. 

Love is not having to hide your birth control pills.


----------



## Bluebersaur (May 26, 2015)

Can't say I've ever wanted children. Still don't, and pretty sure I'll have that mindset for the rest of my life.

Kids have never appealed to me. I've always seen them as expensive, time-consuming annoyances that I simply don't have the tolerance to deal with. I'm terrible with them and they often agitate me to the point I have to leave a store/park before I become overly hostile from my mood getting soured. I understand they're kids and often don't know better but I just don't have the attitude required to be a responsible parent.

I'll just stick with having dogs or cats. Even snakes. I do far better with animals plus they're cuter imo.


----------



## MrsGoodman (May 26, 2015)

IronJustice said:


> Yes, in a marriage you are 'equals' but in a lot of ways you need to put your spouse BEFORE yourself. That is probably against all of the instincts you have from dating; evaluating others to see if they are worth the time/emotional/financial investment of a relationship. But after that phase, and definitely after a marriage, you need to put that out of your mind. Hanging on to feelings like that will drag a marriage down. Both partners need to put their spouse's needs before their own, because it makes you happy to do so.



I was in a five-year-long relationship (officially; it was more like 7 altogether I believe) where a lot of this came into play.  We were "engaged to be engaged" and all that.  It wound up being a very unhealthy, somewhat abusive relationship (on both sides; this was during a very turbulent time for me mentally).  Getting over all that means I have to be _very _cautious about when I decide to put someone before myself.  I spent so long doing just that that I have to force myself to put _myself _first now.

(sorry if this is incoherent I am very sleepy)


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm bad with kids. I think there's only one child in my life that I'm actually good around, and it's my 2 year old second cousin. She's very attached to me, and she's the only child I've ever felt maternal instincts towards. My family has been poking fun at me a lot lately because of it, since for the longest time I said I really didn't think I'd ever have kids.

I still haven't changed my mind, and I'm unsure if I ever will. I'm open to the possibility I might have kids in the future, sure, but at this current time, I don't see myself doing so. I enjoy having a lot of free time after work, and I like having plenty of money. I stress easily, and taking care of another human being would put me in a hospital. It's already bad enough having to take care of our new puppy.

The only way I'd see myself having a kid is if I dated a guy who really, _really _wants a kid, and if I really, _really  _thought I was ready mentally, emotionally, and financially. I don't see all of those prerequisites ever being accomplished at one time, thus no kids for me.


----------



## RepQuest (Jun 8, 2015)

I want to have children at some point in the future, and at least two. Being an only child isn't all that it's cracked up to be, especially in the heavily car-dependent city where I'm from. Of course, I want to wait to have children, but at the same time, I don't want to wait to the point when my children will be more likely to have genetic problems because of my old age. I'm an undergraduate student and my parents were born when FDR and Truman were president, respectively, so I know the difficulties of living with older parents.

I still have my concerns about having children, of course. I don't want to bring new life to this world if I didn't think that I could raise children due to any circumstances, whether they be financial or otherwise personal. That, and marriage seems to be more trouble than it's worth, especially in the area that I'm from, which has a very high divorce rate. I believe that divorce while a family still has dependent children should be avoided at all costs, and I think that finding a potential spouse who would agree to that and actually stick to it would be virtually impossible in this day and age.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 10, 2015)

I've heard "you'll change your mind" about wanting a kid since I first stated that I didn't want one, in my first "long term" relationship (which was junior and senior year in high school-why  my first heartsweet wanted to discuss this at that age was beyond me but, whatever), and I still don't want any. Ever.

Itemized reasons:
A) I'm a hypochondriac. I'm better than I used to be, but I still suck and worry about shit ALL THE TIME and if my kid sneezed I would probably send them to ER and they would develop a complex from me worrying about them constantly and become a Lil' Hypochondriac themselves.


B) I was raised very leniently and was left to my own devices quite often, thus spending too much time watching TV and playing vidya as well as developing some unsavory friendships. I think I would be one of those parents who would do the exact opposite and be overbearing, wonder where my kids were constantly, etc even though I would mean the best for them, I would come off as controlling and my kids would probably get into more shit from being watched like a hawk, than I did from having the opposite.

C) Money. Self explanatory. I want a restored Trans Am one day and a LS1 is a big, thirsty engine to feed and a child would prevent me from this extremely random and frivolous dream.

Also I just don't know how to act around them. My ex had a babby sister that we would watch and I would be terrified of her and whenever she would make a sound I'd be like OH GOD WHAT'S WRONG I CAN'T COMMUNICATE WITH YOU and she was this bundle of responsibility and my ex would always say "she's so CUTE I want a kid soon" and I was like LOL OH LOOK AT THE TIME TIME FOR ME TO VACATE THE PREMISES

this post probably makes me look extremely neurotic and cold


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> this post probably makes me look extremely neurotic and cold



You'd probably be better than you think.  Funny thing, though, the people who want to have insane numbers of kids are usually absolutely the worst people to be having any kids at all.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 10, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> You'd probably be better than you think.  Funny thing, though, the people who want to have insane numbers of kids are usually absolutely the worst people to be having any kids at all.


This is an irony I've noticed often with people who don't want kids; it's usually because we're so afraid of fucking up a child's life, not giving them what they need to succeed, ect that prevents us from reproducing. Then you see a mother who's completely unfit to raise a child talk about how she wants more and more children.
This one time comes to mind that will forever disgust me: my buddy and I go to this kickback hosted by buddy's friends who I don't know. I'm trying to keep an open mind, they have beer, it'll be ok. 
A pregnant woman opens the door, and I instantly see their newborn child in one of those babby swing type cradle things, _ next to a beer pong table _. They live in the hood, there's no food in the fridge (but it's stocked with bud light), and surprise, they have a bigass flatscreen as well. They lived with a guy who was completely strung out, and wait for it- they had a third kid, who they woke up to introduce to my friend at I at one in the morning. The entire time we were there, the couple talked about how the unborn child was a "surprise" and how they "totally weren't expecting it but it's ok LOL"
CONDOMS. BIRTH CONTROL. HOW DO THEY WORK? DIP INTO THE BEER AND XBOX LIVE FUND FOR AN IUD.

I just...I can't. That was two years ago, and I still can't. Those poor kids are going to be so screwed, and it hit me in the feels like no other.
/rant


----------



## AveraDiane (Jun 10, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> This is an irony I've noticed often with people who don't want kids; it's usually because we're so afraid of fucking up a child's life, not giving them what they need to succeed, ect that prevents us from reproducing. Then you see a mother who's completely unfit to raise a child talk about how she wants more and more children.
> This one time comes to mind that will forever disgust me: my buddy and I go to this kickback hosted by buddy's friends who I don't know. I'm trying to keep an open mind, they have beer, it'll be ok.
> A pregnant woman opens the door, and I instantly see their newborn child in one of those babby swing type cradle things, _ next to a beer pong table _. They live in the hood, there's no food in the fridge (but it's stocked with bud light), and surprise, they have a bigass flatscreen as well. They lived with a guy who was completely strung out, and wait for it- they had a third kid, who they woke up to introduce to my friend at I at one in the morning. The entire time we were there, the couple talked about how the unborn child was a "surprise" and how they "totally weren't expecting it but it's ok LOL"
> CONDOMS. BIRTH CONTROL. HOW DO THEY WORK? DIP INTO THE BEER AND XBOX LIVE FUND FOR AN IUD.
> ...



I know the feeling. I knew this girl younger than me from high school who has two kids that to my knowledge were not planned. She also talks about suicide and has shit people skills (talked about how she was fired for badmouthing a customer while another worker had 'booty pics'). That was also the chick I went on a high school Disney trip with who was nasty and a buzzkill. I understand that this is not the worst thing, but I get concerned about if she actually does commit suicide or if they grow up to be worse.


----------



## Shokew (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, no - I'm too busy trying to get through school and eventually move out, provided I can get a better fucking job, that is...


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 10, 2015)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/d3/2a/b2/d32ab2b8e1e48f85ef91f0754b671583.jpg


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 10, 2015)

AveraDiane said:


> I know the feeling. I knew this girl younger than me from high school who has two kids that to my knowledge were not planned. She also talks about suicide and has shit people skills (talked about how she was fired for badmouthing a customer while another worker had 'booty pics'). That was also the chick I went on a high school Disney trip with who was nasty and a buzzkill. I understand that this is not the worst thing, but I get concerned about if she actually does commit suicide or if they grow up to be worse.


I understand that people can't change themselves, but they can prevent a child. My friend (same one in the story above) just got out of an abusive relationship with a 30 year old woman who would daydrink 3-4 times a week when she had two young kids, and the straw that broke the camels back: this 30 year old woman did blow in a restaurant bathroom at dinner that she went to without finding a babysitter, had a pyschotic break on the car ride home, screaming at my friend and then slept all of the next day instead of taking care of her kids. There's a time to experiment; it isn't when you're a mother with a fragile psyche that a stimulant can break. 
This girl was a monster, she said she was "traumatized" by having children, yet still wasn't on birth control. She even had an abortion in between her first and second child so it's not like she's pro life or anything like that. Every time my friend would call me to talk about her I would rage. How the fuck can you have kids and get smashed multiple times a week and get yakked out at dinner while you're kids run around at home doing God knows what? And not even want kids?

Maybe my priorities are screwed, but contraception has always been first priority with any partner I've had. An unplanned pregnancy can completely destroy a life, and destroy a future one as well. If you don't want a kid, take all steps to prevent it. We certainly could have used the money elsewhere, but the hundreds of thousands of dollars from having a child compared to the couple hundred a year for contraceptives? Seems like a no brainier to me.


----------



## Putrid Zombie (Jun 17, 2015)

No, I do not want children. The thought of having children scares me more than anything else in the world.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Jun 18, 2015)

Putrid Zombie said:


> No, I do not want children. The thought of having children scares me more than anything else in the world.


More than an attack from putrid zombies?


----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 21, 2015)

When I tell someone that I don't want kids and never will want kids, they always give me the same "you won't be saying that when you're older!"

Bitch, I'm 27. And I'm as petrified by the prospect of having kids now as I was when I was 17.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 21, 2015)

BatNapalm said:


> When I tell someone that I don't want kids and never will want kids, they always give me the same "you won't be saying that when you're older!"
> 
> Bitch, I'm 27. And I'm as petrified by the prospect of having kids now as I was when I was 17.



You would think at 27 people would respect your choice on that a little bit more than someone who's in their early twenties. When I hear this, I say "ha ha well we'll see" after my initial anti babby statement, then curse-me-ha-me-yah the person who said it under my breath.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 21, 2015)

Forget kids, get a vasectomy.

Heh, though some doctors are really nervous about approving patients for vasectomies. Some doctors basically expect you to be a 30+ meth addict with a bunch of illegitimate kids before they'll snip your bits.

A friend of mine was considering getting one of his friends to pretend to be his drug addled baby momma. For those who watch it's always sunny, think Dennis and Dee go on welfare.


----------



## Lipitor (Jun 21, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Forget kids, get a vasectomy.
> 
> Heh, though some doctors are really nervous about approving patients for vasectomies. Some doctors basically expect you to be a 30+ meth addict with a bunch of illegitimate kids before they'll snip your bits.
> 
> A friend of mine was considering getting one of his friends to pretend to be his drug addled baby momma. For those who watch it's always sunny, think Dennis and Dee go on welfare.


Well the downside to vasectomies, is you have all these men who know they can't knock a bitch up, so why wear a rubber. In a year they have to see all these STD cases from the people they gave vasectomies too. Sort of makes sense from an epidemiologic perspective.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 21, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Well the downside to vasectomies, is you have all these men who know they can't knock a bitch up, so why wear a rubber. In a year they have to see all these STD cases from the people they gave vasectomies too. Sort of makes sense from an epidemiologic perspective.


Oh definitely. We need a lot better sex education.

But the "but they're just going to have a bunch of unprotected sex!" argument is pretty shitty. Like, you could say the same thing about birth control pills. In fact, I bet birth controls have a much bigger effect on STD rates than vasectomies.

At the end of the day, doctors shouldn't be making such extremely personal decisions based on public health issues for their patients. They should be doing what's best for their patients, exclusively. Public health issues are the purview of the government / health organizations.

But that issue aside, I don't think STDs are what's motivating doctors to be iffy about vasectomies. I think it's almost entirely a eugenics thing. "But in ten years you're gonna regret it and be depressed you can't spam the earth with more crotch grubs!!"


----------



## Lipitor (Jun 21, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Oh definitely. We need a lot better sex education.
> 
> But the "but they're just going to have a bunch of unprotected sex!" argument is pretty shitty. Like, you could say the same thing about birth control pills. In fact, I bet birth controls have a much bigger effect on STD rates than vasectomies.
> 
> ...


Yea, I mean I agree with you that it should be up to the patient. If women can make a big stink about "it's their body", why can't men too?


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 21, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Oh definitely. We need a lot better sex education.
> 
> But the "but they're just going to have a bunch of unprotected sex!" argument is pretty shitty. Like, you could say the same thing about birth control pills. In fact, I bet birth controls have a much bigger effect on STD rates than vasectomies.
> 
> ...


Can't vasectomies be reversed, though?


----------



## Marvin (Jun 21, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Yea, I mean I agree with you that it should be up to the patient. If women can make a big stink about "it's their body", why can't men too?


Oh definitely. And really, I completely agree with the "it's their body" thing for women. But that goes both ways. A doctor telling me, a grown ass man, "lol, nope, you'll regret it later!" is pretty insulting. It's my vas deferens, damnit.

(Although, to my surprise, my doctor was extremely cordial and didn't ask a billion questions. From what my friends tell me, it's worse in more conservative places, like in the south.)


Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> Can't vasectomies be reversed, though?


Yeah, but it's probably better to treat vasectomies as permanent right now, because reversing vasectomies is something of a gamble. I think like 75% success rate sounds about right. Reversals are getting better though.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 12, 2015)

Hopefully never.  I would make a terrible mother. Only problem is that Boyfriend wants kids. He keeps trying to convince me to let us have at least one but I won't budge.


----------



## TowinKarz (Oct 13, 2015)

I've known since the sixth grade I didn't want kids, nothing's ever changed in that regard, and as I get older, my own personal failings have more than reassured me I wasn't good parent material even if I HAD wanted kids.  Hell, I knew from grade school that I wasn't even going to get MARRIED, and it wasn't until I turned 38 that everyone around me conceded that I wasn't lying. 

And the "you'll change your mind" people are the absolute WORST, even aging past the point of child-rearing doesn't stop them, they just change the tune to "How sad you must be because you didn't......"


----------



## Zeorus (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm starting to feel a little better about the idea of fatherhood since I got married.  I'm still nowhere close to ready, but I'm starting to have more and more experiences where I realize after the fact that I'm slowly being prepared for it.


----------



## Nayolfa (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd love to raise kids, but I'd rather wait until I'm secure with financials and a good job before I even think about getting married/having kids.


----------



## Zim (Oct 13, 2015)

I've always been very anti-kids myself. It's just something I really have no desire for in life. My only problem is that the older I get the harder it is to find someone who isn't a single mom. The only thing I want less then having my own kid is to end up with someone elses.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm glad I haven't had kids because if I had they'd grow up to be fucking LOLCOWs.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 13, 2015)

#TeamVasectomy
Having just that slightly better degree of control is comfy.

If I don't have kids my family lineage actually dies...at least as far back as I know of.
It used to bug me, but I could always donate by making a deposit at the bank.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if there are any potential fathers or mothers here in a forum dedicated to shitposting and making fun of retards, but just in case there is I'd like to share my story since it might actually help someone.

If you asked me a couple years ago, I wouldn't have wanted kids. When you're really young, the prospect of having to dedicate the rest of your time to a child is not something that you really want to deal with. It's for that reason that a lot of other parents I know decided to never have kids or chose to have kids later in life because they still wanted to be able to have fun and do things that having a child would make impossible to do.

I wasn't given that opportunity to enjoy a few years of "freedom" but it's not something I regret either. My father was slowly losing a battle to cancer and one of the things he always said was that he wanted to be able to meet his grandson. Long story short, our son was born four days before my father died, so even if it was only for a little while, our little family was able to be whole, and that was important to me.

Once you have a little guy in your life that looks up to you and will seek your guidance as he grows up, it really puts into perspective what is actually important in life, and having money or entertainment really isn't it. The important thing in life is to know that when you breathe your last breath that you were loved and appreciated by the people in your life.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 14, 2015)

I flip-flop, but for the most part I don't want kids.
I have a fear of pregnancy and I just see it as parasitic.  I know that sounds fucked but that's how I've always seen it.
I don't really like children, they're nasty, expensive, loud, etc.  And with the lifestyle I want to live, a kid wouldn't fit in.
Dogs will replace children for me.

Plus, I don't know if I could handle having a child who is potentially disabled, and if I could handle them making a fool of themselves if they potentially ended up like OPL.  It would be a lot to handle mentally, and I fear that I could not provide for the child as well as someone else could.  I'm just not mother material.


----------



## Positron (Oct 14, 2015)

IronJustice said:


> More than an attack from putrid zombies?


A zombie attack will end one day; having children is an endless ordeal.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd like a child or two, but not right now. My little sister is barely out of high school and already has a kid with another on the way, and I... want to have some stability going before I even think about having a kid. For now, hairy babies are the only babies I need (and can handle). I'm awkward with other people's kids because I have no fucking idea what to do with someone else's mini-me, but my own I think I'd be okay with.

No more than two, though. Two's my limit.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

In the future, I want children. That's something that I always wanted despite everything. I don't know why, its just been a goal. However, I'm not prepared for it. I need to better myself and find someone that would help me with that first, someone that would be there for me. So far, every time I date, I find the person that would screw me over in a heart beat. (Or, like the case of my recent ex, I was there for her but she wouldn't be the same for me. She would lie to me and say all sorts of shit, then I just get all upset.)

I'm not ready for it in terms of my own mental status. Despite wanting children, I do have BPD tendencies and I need to work those out before introducing a new life. Though, to be honest, I'm not sure if I can physically have kids anyway...


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 15, 2015)

Having Children and raising the next generation to be better than us is the ultimate goal of life.
sadly most of the developed countries that should be making better children are the future are deciding to not have children and thus reducing the populations while planned parenthood and stuff like that will never happen in third world countries like india.


----------



## RepQuest (Oct 15, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Having Children and raising the next generation to be better than us is the ultimate goal of life.
> sadly most of the developed countries that should be making better children are the future are deciding to not have children and thus reducing the populations while planned parenthood and stuff like that will never happen in third world countries like india.


This is what marks the beginning of the decline of successful, wealthy civilizations, and it's a cycle that has repeated itself since the dawn of civilization. In short,


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like kids. I teach music for a living, and I'd have a damn hard time if I disliked children.

However, I don't want any of my own. 
For a start, I can barely run my own life, let alone be responsible for another person's.
My ability to connect emotionally to other people is fucked. I'm barely capable of meeting the emotional needs of a goldfish. 
My tolerance for social contact is ridiculously low (as in, I go for months at a time without seeing my closest friend and that's fine by me) .
I really, really like spare time,money, privacy, and sleep.
I've been certain about not wanting kids since I was 9. I'll be 32 next month and I'm still getting the "you'll change your mind" line, and it's getting harder and harder to respond civilly to it.
I find it disturbing when people think that my life must be empty without kids, because their lives must suck pretty badly if the only thing saving them from emptiness is having to take care of a kid, and because I think there's something deeply wrong about relying on anyone to give your life meaning, let alone a child.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like a kid someday, but you're certainly right. If your life is nothing without one, it must be a pretty shallow one.

I'm genetically fucked to say it bluntly, so I'll probably adopt one day after I'm done with my study and found a stable source of income.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Nov 12, 2015)

I want a kid and to teach him things my parents never did and actually help him overcome my failures and be a better person.
Also,I'm terrified of dying alone,I want to die of old age,in a bed,in a farm or rural home,surrounded by family.
I also love children.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 12, 2015)

I want to have children rationally because I want to pass on my genes but also irrationally since I want to be a good father who teaches his sons to identify as themselves rather than simply as males (negatively or positively)


----------



## Hanamura (Nov 21, 2015)

I might adopt a kid one day. I can't have one of my own biologically, and frankly I wouldn't want a bio kid anyway, especially since I could help out some poor kid in the world who wants to be adopted into a nice home. I think I might go with a pre-teen/teen though, the ones who are less adoptable than babies or toddlers. But that's if I ever get financially stable and find a nice girl or guy to settle down with.


----------



## Karen Riley (Nov 23, 2015)

I've personally never wanted to have children my entire life. It's selfish because my sister has a daughter and I love her so it's not even that I don't like children, it's just that honestly I think I like being by myself so much. 

Having a child is something you have to be fully committed to obviously, you need to spend all your time with them, you need to earn money to spend on them, you have to devote yourself to them. I've always felt like the minute you have a child it stops being about improving your own life. And everything you do becomes about improving theirs. 

I don't think I'll ever be at a stage I can look past that, I'm into my twenties now and despite all these years of people saying "oh you'll change your mind when you're older and see all your frienda having children, trust me," nothing has changed my mind. I suppose some people are just born maternal and others aren't.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 29, 2015)

I've got two kids. Imagine having two small, easily manipulable minions that you can use to cause astonishing amounts of chaos and disorder. My practical jokes have taken on a new dimension because I have a person who fits on the top shelf of the wardrobe whilst wearing a tiny clown costume or will happily crawl under a coffee table and wait silently for the right ankle to bite. Not to mention the fact that I don't ever have to fetch anything from the fridge.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 7, 2018)

Me and my SO talked about it at length, and although we both want to have children, we concluded that now is not the moment. 
We are too young, still establishing ourselves financially and professionally and have too many personal issues we need to address for us to be decent parents. For now we limit ourselves to keep my sister's baby from time to time.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Jul 7, 2018)

I have three. Two grown (thank God) and one who is a few years out of toddlerhood (Thank Godx2).  I had my two older ones when I was ridiculously young. I look at my oldest and it just amazes me that I was her age and already a mother of two. She's still very much a kid and has chosen to be childfree, which is fine by me, Mr. Acorn and I aren't the "gimme grandchildren" types. She's given us grandcats (much to the chagrin of my dogs) and she's happy, that's all I ever really wanted for my kids, to be satisfied with who they are, accept their choices in life and to never make the same mistakes twice. The two oldest turned out really good, albeit a little spoiled, I can only hope that we do as good a job with our youngest as we did with them. The world is a fucked up place and if I had known then what I know now, I would have done things a bit different although, If I had to do it all over again, I'd still have them because all I wanted was to be a mother and raise them better than I was raised. 

It's all a choice and nobody should force anyone into having kids. Not parents, not partners, not society. And at the same token, nobody should shame anyone if they want to have kids.


----------



## Love And Terror (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm going full varg, marry an autistic woman and have 8 kids then teach them about farming and odin.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 7, 2018)

Love And Terror said:


> I'm going full varg, marry an autistic woman and have 8 kids then teach them about farming and odin.


Welcome to the farms.  

I have talked to the other degenerate half of me and it’s not in the cards do to medical problems. Which really hits her in the feels. So we might do some science mumbo jumbo drop a chest burster in a different lady. Adopt. Or fuck till death.


----------



## Love And Terror (Jul 7, 2018)

GnomeofDoc said:


> Welcome to the farms.
> 
> I have talked to the other degenerate half of me and it’s not in the cards do to medical problems. Which really hits her in the feels. So we might do some science mumbo jumbo drop a chest burster in a different lady. Adopt. Or fuck till death.




Thanks, also just stop having dry nut fluid, dummy.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 7, 2018)

Love And Terror said:


> Thanks, also just stop having dry nut fluid, dummy.


Naw nigga. I can have the kids it’s the receptacle of said “Nut” that has some problems. Long story short oversizrd birthmark at birth and now might have weird full on Doom Spawn. So as much as we might want kids we don’t want to start the Alex Jones Interdimensional baby rape demons invasion.

That or become a thread on community watch.


----------



## Love And Terror (Jul 7, 2018)

GnomeofDoc said:


> Naw nigga. I can have the kids it’s the receptacle of said “Nut” that has some problems. Long story short oversizrd birthmark at birth and now might have weird full on Doom Spawn. So as much as we might want kids we don’t want to start the Alex Jones Interdimensional baby rape demons invasion.
> 
> That or become a thread on community watch.



Damn. I'd still do it, demons or no.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 7, 2018)

When I was young enough to have kids, I was mentally too much of a mess to have them--and I knew it. I'd probably be a great parent now, and I've got the money and stability to give a kid a decent life, but I'm just too fucking old to do it.   

I've also never had any desire to be a parent. I wasn't against it, and I think that if I'd ever been stuck with a kid I would have at least tried, in my own stumbling way, to do right by them, because kids deserve that. I'm not one of those childfree people who hates kids; I'm generally inclined to like them, and want the best for them. But I never felt so much as a twinge of desire to get pregnant; never felt much of anything at the sight of babies; never dreamed of what life would be like as somebody's mom.  

So the years went past, and having kids never happened, and I feel no regret about that. I look at my siblings, both of whom had kids late and now have young children, and they're really happy they did--far happier than they expected to be. I can understand that yes, they are privy to a whole set of feelings and an entire world of adult experience that I'm not, but I still don't feel like I'm missing out, or that I missed my chance, or that I should have done any different. So now I get to be the Crazy Old Auntie who paints her house in weird colors and has all the kitties, and we're all good with that.


----------



## Providence (Jul 7, 2018)

To create life is to create a death. With an enormous population of children living and dying in crisis,  creating more people is reprehensible.     


There is NO selfless reason to procreate.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jul 8, 2018)

I feel indifferent towards children. If people want to have them, then cool. I'm not going to judge others for what makes them happy. Godspeed and enjoy the family fun times. 
Personally, I don't want kids. But I think I'd be a good parent if the circumstance comes to it? So if there are any prospects of children it'll most likely be adoption. Just because they don't have my blood running through their veins, it wouldn't make them any less my child.


----------



## An Anime Gal (Jul 8, 2018)

If I'm going to be a mother, then I'm going to adopt the kid. In the case of unexpected pregnancy, I'll get an abortion as soon as possible.

Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

An Anime Gal said:


> If I'm going to be a mother, then I'm going to adopt the kid. In the case of unexpected pregnancy, I'll get an abortion as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, though.


Wow what are you gay? Just push that grapefruit out yo Vagina nigga just close your eyes and push.


----------



## An Anime Gal (Jul 8, 2018)

GnomeofDoc said:


> Wow what are you gay? Just push that grapefruit out yo Vagina nigga just close your eyes and push.


I am not physically equipped for the excruciating pain involved and the possible risk of death, unfortunately.


----------



## killmeme (Jul 8, 2018)

Would like to have kids as long as I'll find a suitable person to have them with. Single parenthood? You can fuck off.



Sofonda Cox said:


> To create life is to create a death. With an enormous population of children living and dying in crisis,  creating more people is reprehensible.
> 
> 
> There is NO selfless reason to procreate.


If only antinatalists chose to kill themselves to loosen up some space I'd take them more seriously.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

An Anime Gal said:


> I am not physically equipped for the excruciating pain involved and the possible risk of death, unfortunately.


Feel for you I want kids and other half does as well I mean it’s the ultimate DIY project growing another human to adult hood. Like the Sims but more MAJOR consequences.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

killmeme said:


> Would like to have kids as long as I'll find a suitable person to have them with. Single parenthood? You can fuck off.
> 
> 
> If only antinatalists chose to kill themselves to loosen up some space I'd take them more seriously.


Putting the burden of suicide on those who have decided to reduce suffering and harm.  Cute.  
You don't need to take antinatalism seriously,  why should you. Instead,  put your head down and do what your evolutionary programming tells you. There's great comfort in embracing your helplessness.


----------



## killmeme (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Putting the burden of suicide on those who have decided to reduce suffering and harm.  Cute.
> You don't need to take antinatalism seriously,  why should you. Instead,  put your head down and do what your evolutionary programming tells you. There's great comfort in embracing your helplessness.


Kill yourself. That will do more to reduce pain and suffering than your sperging on wherever you feel like telling people not to have kids.
It's kinda funny those people are cropping up in 1st world countries where the birth rates are down, innit. I'm sure Africans don't have to deal with those annoying twats (thought maybe they should).


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Putting the burden of suicide on those who have decided to reduce suffering and harm.  Cute.
> You don't need to take antinatalism seriously,  why should you. Instead,  put your head down and do what your evolutionary programming tells you. There's great comfort in embracing your helplessness.



Good for you. I just wish more evolutionary dead ends would follow your example and hop out of the gene pool.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Putting the burden of suicide on those who have decided to reduce suffering and harm.  Cute.
> You don't need to take antinatalism seriously,  why should you. Instead,  put your head down and do what your evolutionary programming tells you. There's great comfort in embracing your helplessness.



I have yet to meet an antinatalist who comes across as a well-adjusted and happy person. You would probably agree with this statement and see it as a confirmation of your beliefs, but I would advise you that perhaps you should try to overcome your confirmation bias for a moment and ask yourself whether your philosophy is actually doing you or anyone else any good.

As far as I am concerned, antinatalists suffer from the same intellectual problem that Buddhists do. They recognize the fact that life entails some degree of suffering, but rather than working to make the best of it, they instead regress into a thought process that completely disempowers them and robs them of any happiness.

I would suggest, for your own sake, that you try to find some greater meaning in life. It's not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you for your concern,  really.  I've got seven children, my life is busy, complicated, and full of chaos. 
There's a great deal of meaning to be had without pulling sentient life from the void without consent. 

Would it have been better to not have been,  of course,  but we are here,  and there is (arguably) a moral obligation 
to improve your little corner of  the world.  I try to do that.  ❤


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Thank you for your concern,  really.  I've got seven children, my life is busy, complicated, and full of chaos.
> There's a great deal of meaning to be had without pulling sentient life from the void without consent.
> 
> Would it have been better to not have been,  of course,  but we are here,  and there is (arguably) a moral obligation
> to improve your little corner of  the world.  I try to do that.  ❤



Would it have been better to have not been? I would argue that this begs the question: better for whom? The universe doesn't have any sense of what is better or worse. This is something that we sentient life decide for ourselves, and I think that most people, myself included, prefer the idea of a universe where they had been born to a universe where they had not.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Would it have been better to have not been? I would argue that this begs the question: better for whom? The universe doesn't have any sense of what is better or worse. This is something that we sentient life decide for ourselves, and I think that most people, myself included, prefer the idea of a universe where they had been born to a universe where they had not.




It depends on the individual, and thats the problem with creating new life. Nobody wants to wither and die,  nobody wants to
experience humiliation or loss.  When we create a person,  we decide for them its "worth it".  It's taking risks for another person,  
which we have no right to do. I've seen arguments for careful eugenics that do remove some of the risks, but even then, there's 
 a violation there I can't get past.   

Have you read "The Conspiracy Against the Human Race", by Thomas Ligotti? Lemme find a free copy!  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw1dJC4lm0of1IC7qAOgh7ZE 

This book explains it fully.  ❤


----------



## killmeme (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Thank you for your concern,  really.  I've got seven children, my life is busy, complicated, and full of chaos.
> There's a great deal of meaning to be had without pulling sentient life from the void without consent.
> 
> Would it have been better to not have been,  of course,  but we are here,  and there is (arguably) a moral obligation
> to improve your little corner of  the world.  I try to do that.  ❤


What the fuck. You are an anti-natalist but you have 7 children?



> You don't need to take antinatalism seriously, why should you. Instead, put your head down and do what your evolutionary programming tells you. There's great comfort in embracing your helplessness.


So, looks like this was a projection since you breed like a rabbit.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

I didn't create them,  but they're mine,  yes.  I'm a mother.  It's an innate thing for most girls.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 8, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> It depends on the individual, and thats the problem with creating new life. Nobody wants to wither and die,  nobody wants to
> experience humiliation or loss.  When we create a person,  we decide for them its "worth it".  It's taking risks for another person,
> which we have no right to do. I've seen arguments for careful eugenics that do remove some of the risks, but even then, there's
> a violation there I can't get past.
> ...



Perhaps the fact that nobody wants to wither and die speaks to the idea that there is a positive quality to being alive that makes it worth living. There are of course people who wish that they had never been born, but can the parents of these people really be blamed for that? Could it be that many of these parents were good people who intended for their child to live a good life, but simply lacked the power to make that so?

I haven't read the book, but I cannot condemn parenthood on the basis that the child never consented to being born, for the simple reason that the choice which was made for them is a completely reversible one. If one is unsatisfied with life, then they can end it, and return immediately to the state that they were in before their life began: an unspecified mass of unconscious matter.

I don't encourage this, but if one is really so indignant over the fact that they were born against their will, then this is the action that they should undoubtedly take, otherwise, they are implicitly agreeing with the idea that their birth was justified, and that their parent's decision to create them was the correct one.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

How can suicide be an answer to existential dread? When death and loss is a horror? THE horror? There is no harm done by non existence. Death, on the other hand, is the end of hope, memory, wishes, relationships.  It's the end of everything.  Some would prefer to not have been 
in the face of it, and I think that's very understandable.


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 8, 2018)

Spoiler: Spoiler for OT






Hellbound Hellhound said:


> As far as I am concerned, antinatalists suffer from the same intellectual problem that Buddhists do. They recognize the fact that life entails some degree of suffering, but rather than working to make the best of it, they instead regress into a thought process that completely disempowers them and robs them of any happiness.



I find many people (a ridiculous number of them Buddhists) fail to get the point of the practice. This is understandable because it's not really intuitive and languages suck at imparting direct experience.

When you strip away all the bullshit and get to the core, making the best of things is the goal. Sure, 'negative' things 'exist', but, just like 'positive' and 'neutral' things, you have a choice in how you interpret and react to them. To put it simply, if inaccurately, 'enlightenment' is the sustained realization that while pain is unavoidable, suffering is optional.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

Urgh, double post,  sorry.  ❤


----------



## Marlow (Jul 9, 2018)

I've thought about names for potential sons / daughters a lot, but I probably won't be in any good place to have them until at least the mid 2020s.
Ultimately the goal is to spend most of the rest of your life with an SO that you will still love to be around even after the fire from the first 7 years fades, and to raise well-adjusted children in a nice neighborhood and give them a better life than the one you were given.

I don't think it's necessarily selfish or selfless to have kids. You aren't a saint for bringing life into a world like this, you're a saint for bringing life into this world and raising them be strong enough to survive the inevitable tough times they will encounter. And on the other end, you aren't being generous by not reproducing and adding to the overpopulation issue, you're just choosing an evolutionary idleness standpoint which proves futile regardless because of just how many fucking babies are being made.

Population control will happen both naturally (with another disease like the Spanish Flu popping up) and unnaturally with shit like abortion and new contraceptives. It's fine to not want kids because of monetary reasons or just plain disdain towards them, but don't act like you're doing the world a favor by choosing not to impregnate someone.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jul 9, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> I didn't create them,  but they're mine,  yes.  I'm a mother.  It's an innate thing for most girls.



7 cats is a lot of work.
don't stress yourself.


----------



## Providence (Jul 9, 2018)

Very cute, but they're human.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 9, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> How can suicide be an answer to existential dread? When death and loss is a horror? THE horror? There is no harm done by non existence. Death, on the other hand, is the end of hope, memory, wishes, relationships.  It's the end of everything.  Some would prefer to not have been
> in the face of it, and I think that's very understandable.



If you understand why death and loss is such a horror, then you will understand why the antinatalist position makes no sense. We are horrified by the prospect of death because we intuitively understand that our lives have positive value and meaning, which contradicts the antinatalist position that the being alive is a net negative.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 9, 2018)

babies are annoying


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 9, 2018)

Having my first in late October. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## MaxiMax (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm asexual and aromantic so it will never happen I guess (you can rate "Autistic" btw, I strongly think me never understanding sexual attraction can be blamed on my near autistic mindset so it would be fitting) so since I will never in my life date a woman, I guess I will never have a child either. It's a bit sad but I've already accepted that fact.

And I don't plan adopting one either. I'm pretty sure I would be a terrible dad.
I have no sense of responsability, my mind is pretty much a weird mess and I'm a terrible person all in all. I don't see myself as a great father figure at all and it's frankly for the best if I never have a child. Don't want to engender a bigger mess of a person than I am. My child would be doom...

I'm great with children. They love playing with me and I love playing with them. I'm great with children. And as a teacher I can make them respect me and have some sort of authority. But I don't think I will ever be able to do the two things at the same time. Really parenthood is not for me.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 9, 2018)

I have no interest in having kids. As cool as it would be to read books, go on walks, go to the zoo, see the world around us, ece with a child, I dont have the patience or mentality to raise another human being. And I would need to be in a relationship with a woman first, cant do it on my own.

I also wouldnt want to pass my genetics on, too much of a chance of something going wrong. If I want to make the world a better place, I can volunteer or some shit.


Okkervils said:


> Having my first in late October. I have no idea what to expect.


Intense pain and anger at your husband/so/ece, followed by great joy, followed by several years of never ending exaustion. Buy the baby stuff long before you think you'll need it, saves a lot of hassle.

And dont buy new baby shit. They will outgrow their clothes in a matter of months, and used stuff is 1/10th the price of new stuff if not cheaper. Save that money for the kids college fund.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 9, 2018)

MaxiMax said:


> I'm great with children. They love playing with me and I love playing with them. I'm great with children._ When I put on my teacher outfit I can make them respect me._







DNA_JACKED said:


> Intense pain and anger at your husband/so/ece, followed by great joy, followed by several years of never ending exaustion. Buy the baby stuff long before you think you'll need it, saves a lot of hassle.
> 
> And dont buy new baby shit. They will outgrow their clothes in a matter of months, and used stuff is 1/10th the price of new stuff if not cheaper. Save that money for the kids college fund



Ah, yeah. I'm definitely buying everything but the car seat second-hand. I have a few things and outfits here and there already. It blows my mind that people buy these things new, kid is only going to use it for a year or two.


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Jul 9, 2018)

Spend money on children or spend money on myself?


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 9, 2018)

Pinup Paracelsus said:


> Spend money on children or spend money on myself?



You will never know the joy of parenting. This is far more edgy than your position.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Jul 9, 2018)

I was super into the idea of having a kid when my sister in law was pregnant, and for the first month or two when my nephew was born, but as i take care of him now, I'm very unsure about having a child of my own. Luckily the little bean isn't really a fussy baby, but my opinion on babies have mellowed out now. Not sure if depression or just being serious about the consequences of having a kid- but I'm really on the fence about it. I pretty much hate every kid that isn't in my own family tbh but I get along with them great.

Probably will have like one or two in the future with whoever I marry if it can be helped, whether it be the current boyfriend or someone new happens. But I'm not ready for a child now that I have a taste of freedom. I like alcohol too much right now.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 9, 2018)

~*dank meme*~ said:


> I was super into the idea of having a kid when my sister in law was pregnant, and for the first month or two when my nephew was born, but as i take care of him now, I'm very unsure about having a child of my own. Luckily the little bean isn't really a fussy baby, but my opinion on babies have mellowed out now. Not sure if depression or just being serious about the consequences of having a kid- but I'm really on the fence about it. I pretty much hate every kid that isn't in my own family tbh but I get along with them great.
> 
> Probably will have like one or two in the future with whoever I marry if it can be helped, whether it be the current boyfriend or someone new happens. But I'm not ready for a child now that I have a taste of freedom. I like alcohol too much right now.



I think that's a really normal feeling after seeing someone close to you go through a pregnancy and raising a baby. It gets real. I'm the same way, I love my parasite but I dislike most kids.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Jul 9, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> I think that's a really normal feeling after seeing someone close to you go through a pregnancy and raising a baby. It gets real. I'm the same way, I love my parasite but I dislike most kids.


I'm going to 100% blame the fact I had to clean up my nephew's shit explosion mostly by myself for the first time today after he napped, and that little sneaky shit smiled as I was doing it.

I think I'll be good later on in life, but right now, not so much.


----------



## Providence (Jul 10, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> If you understand why death and loss is such a horror, then you will understand why the antinatalist position makes no sense. We are horrified by the prospect of death because we intuitively understand that our lives have positive value and meaning, which contradicts the antinatalist position that the being alive is a net negative.



I think the horror is innate to the mammalian programming that prioritizes survival and procreation,  not due to any romantic notions.  As an animal,  your job is to breed and survive. Evolution doesn't concern itself with feelings or individual nuance.   Even our "love" for our offspring is an evolutionary process designed to serve its imperative.  These things make the possibility of free will (as we've been lead to understand) impossible.  It's very disappointing. 

Do you love humanity, and humankind? Do you think we are a wonderful thing worth cultivating? I just don't.


----------



## gayfrog (Jul 10, 2018)

Imma have lots of babies and their daddies pay me to raise them while they chill out in jail where they belong.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Jul 10, 2018)

Since money is not really a problem for me, I'm probably one of the last people left in the West that really wants *a lot* of children. Like, around 8 or more (possibly with the same partner). I'm serious, there's nothing more depressing than a house with a withering old person or couple that has no future, no one to remember them or to love them in their final moments. I've witnessed it, and it's not pretty. I know it'll be chaos, but I don't really mind.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 10, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> Having my first in late October. I have no idea what to expect.


Dependence. Demanding. Noise.



Mysterious Capitalist said:


> Since money is not really a problem for me, I'm probably one of the last people left in the West that really wants *a lot* of children. Like, around 8 or more (possibly with the same partner). I'm serious, there's nothing more depressing than a house with a withering old person or couple that has no future, no one to remember them or to love them in their final moments. I've witnessed it, and it's not pretty. I know it'll be chaos, but I don't really mind.



It can happen even if you have kids. If you have a kid and they turn out shit, or die.
I have neighbours who gave their kids a loving good upbringing - one died after doing something stupid and the other has fagged out and thinks their parents are bigots. Just because you have children doesn't mean things will go to plan. Even if you do everything for them. The one thing to remember is that you aren't owed anything in life.

See : http://abc7ny.com/traffic/father-and-4-daughters-killed-in-delaware-crash-identified/3718921/
She did everything right and look what happened.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Jul 10, 2018)

heathercho said:


> Just because you have children doesn't mean things will go to plan



My possibilities are to have children and risk being alone anyway when I grow old... or to not have children and *be sure* that I'll be alone when I'll be old. Besides, with a lot of children it's statistically more plausible that at least one of them will love me until I die, if you want to look at it that way.

Obviously, I'm not doing it just for that reason, but I still prefer to give it a try rather than giving up to the fact that I might fail. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take, after all.

Anyone else is free to do as they see fit, of course.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 10, 2018)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> My possibilities are to have children and risk being alone anyway when I grow old... or to not have children and *be sure* that I'll be alone when I'll be old. Besides, with a lot of children it's statistically more plausible that at least one of them will love me until I die, if you want to look at it that way.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not doing it just for that reason, but I still prefer to give it a try rather than giving up to the fact that I might fail. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take, after all.
> 
> Anyone else is free to do as they see fit, of course.



I do agree, though I think there are other options, if a person isn't going to have kids. I don't think it's all doom and gloom and you die alone.

As long as you plan on being a good father who can send your kids to good schools and ensure they have a good life, I say go for it. 
I think people who are able to live somewhere where they can afford it, are beyond blessed. I personally don't have that luxury, where I live is one of the most expensive places for housing in the world and I have to live there to continue to work in the niche industry I do - my other options would be similar expense cities in Asia.
Most people I know who do live here and have children have moved back in with their parents. So brother and sister move back in with spouse and their kids into family home. Alot of the time a grandparent/s may also be there. That's the reality of life here... I guess the parents won't have to face that issue of being alone though.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 10, 2018)

i am 20, poor, and still live with my parents. therefore, i have no reason to start reproducing now. maybe at a later point in life, but not now


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 11, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> I think the horror is innate to the mammalian programming that prioritizes survival and procreation,  not due to any romantic notions.  As an animal,  your job is to breed and survive. Evolution doesn't concern itself with feelings or individual nuance.   Even our "love" for our offspring is an evolutionary process designed to serve its imperative.  These things make the possibility of free will (as we've been lead to understand) impossible.  It's very disappointing.
> 
> Do you love humanity, and humankind? Do you think we are a wonderful thing worth cultivating? I just don't.



Does something being the product of _"mammalian programming"_ make it any less meaningful? Is meaning itself something which can be said to even exist outside of our mammalian psychology? Because if not, you don't really have an argument. Your condemnation of humanity is every bit the product of mammalian psychology as my hope for it.

As for the subject of free will, have you ever considered the possibility that the fact we possess awareness might be a convincing argument for free will? I've heard determinists describe awareness as nothing but an illusion, but this begs the question: to what is awareness an illusion to? As far as I'm concerned, the only convincing answer to this question is something which was aware all along, which begs the original question: why are we aware? What purpose does our being aware of the choices we make serve if we're nothing but marionettes for the laws of physics?


----------



## gachacunt (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't feel like i'm truly ready to have kids until later on in life when I feel like i'm more confident of my own abilities. I love kids, but I don't want to be unprepared.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 13, 2018)

But to do that I'd have to kiss a man... And touch his penis.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm already at the age where women start thinking of having children and it's a no for me. For many reasons.
I'm poor and if I have kids it would make me even poorer. I take medication that would cause birth defects and I can't risk going off it to have kids. Also I know that I'm not the kind of person who can handle having kids in my life. It's too much responsibility. I can't even take care of pets.  Bipolar runs in my family and there's no way I'm going to have a child who is Bipolar.
And childbirth terrifies me and I don't want to go through that.


----------



## KemChy (Jul 16, 2018)

i think it's ideal to have kids by the age of 25, including you have a job you can count on and a place to live in


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 21, 2020)

It's a simple question I've been seeing around and I want to see a sample of how popular sentiment is regarding this topic.

Personally, i want kids if only because i feel like they have a lot to offer in terms of emotional reward if done right but its risky and honestly I could go without it.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 21, 2020)

If it hadn't become such a costly thing I'd want half a dozen children.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Aug 21, 2020)

No.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 21, 2020)

Gave up on relationships and kids, I discovered that its not worth it, especially these days, having kids has become the soycuck thing to do, i'd rather get my life in order and earn my legacy on this earth, not put another quarter in the machine hoping my kids do it.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 21, 2020)

I get incredibly nervous when I'm interacting with other people's kids because I'm constantly worried they're gonna either break something or hurt themselves. And these are other people's kids. I can't imagine the nervous wreck I'd be if I had my own kids.

So short answer, no.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Aug 21, 2020)

I have kids. 

You know what pisses me off?  People who bitch about immigration, replacement theory, birth rates and then go and complain that they can't have kids because money.

If you want kids and don't do it because of money you are the biggest cuck in the universe.  Money comes and goes.  Fertility is finite.  Have a kid, have 6.  Do whatever you want.  There is no love as great as that of a parent for a child.  Why would you live on this planet and put up with clown world without experiencing the birthing and raising of progeny?  It is the single most substantial thing a person can do.  

The poor can raise a decent, happy family too.  Just not in a big city.


----------



## Allegory (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't want kids but if it happens I would be a part of their life. Guys don't typically have sex because they want to make a child they just want sex whenever they have the opportunity.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 21, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I have kids.
> 
> You know what pisses me off?  People who bitch about immigration, replacement theory, birth rates and then go and complain that they can't have kids because money.
> 
> If you want kids and don't do it because of money you are the biggest cuck in the universe.  Money comes and goes.  Fertility is finite.  Have a kid, have 6.


I mostly agree with this, but kids aint for everyone.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2020)

I am too homo to ever procreate.

Acceptance of homosexuality is key to avoiding an overpopulated future that is exactly like the movie Soylent Green.  Just don’t allow the slippery slope scenarios to occur, and we’ll be fucking golden.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Aug 21, 2020)

Maskull said:


> If it hadn't become such a costly thing I'd want half a dozen children.


Amen! Being parent is like signing your life away. Not that it's horrible; it's just you have to make a lot of sacrifices if you weren't born with a silver spoon up your ass and how challenging the future will be children as they grow up. I can't imagine what's it like in today's American public schools and the job market sucks. So good luck trying to make a living.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 21, 2020)

My best friend's dad is a high-school teacher in a shithole city and has 9 kids. If you want a large family bad enough, you can make it work. 
Yes, he's white.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Aug 21, 2020)

Damien Thorne said:


> I am too homo to ever procreate.
> 
> Acceptance of homosexuality is key to avoiding an overpopulated future that is exactly like the movie Soylent Green.  Just don’t allow the slippery slope scenarios to occur, and we’ll be fucking golden.


I totally get that.  But if all the bright, aware people decide to do their part and help control the population, we are fucked.  We can't just let the idiots breed while we don't.  Haven't you seen Idiocracy?  Or Louisiana?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 21, 2020)

No. Despite my preaching of traditional conservative values including the importance of the nuclear family and correctly raising the next generation, I'm too much of a childish consoomer to give up any time or money that could be spent on vidya, PC building, and other inane pursuits.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 21, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I have kids.
> 
> You know what pisses me off?  People who bitch about immigration, replacement theory, birth rates and then go and complain that they can't have kids because money.
> 
> ...


It's like that opening scene in Idiocracy:





Yes, I'd like to have kids.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 21, 2020)

Already did!

They're great and I miss them deeply. The wife-at-the-time and I didn't really decide to have them so much as we mutually understood it to be the next step in our relationship. So we laid off the protection and just went at it for a while, and it took a while the first time, but then it happened. It's not without its misery, waking up at 2:00 in the morning to comfort the wife while she's vomiting in the toilet - I have no idea how she gained weight in this process since she seemed to constantly be barfing more than she ate - and then waking up at 2:00 in the morning to feed the brat and get them back to sleep. It sounds terrible and yet at the time it feels very natural and… non-objectionable. Maybe it's hormones or something. I don't know. And it all got easier after the first.

After the slow-motion robbery and kidnapping that was the divorce, I haven't got to see them as much as I'd like to. Dammit, the tears are welling up as I even type this. And it breaks my heart knowing that they're going to grow up without a dad and the life-long repercussions that can come from that - ones I know myself all too well. But I'm trying the best I can from a distance to remind them I exist.

I would say it's definitely not something to take lightly and not something you should do unless you're in your forever relationship. But I'd also say that sometimes, especially for us men, we _think_ we're in the forever relationship, but the partner will have other plans, so… I don't know. I haven't figured it out yet. I guess when it happens, it just happens, and you won't need to overthink it.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Aug 21, 2020)

Nah. No real deep and meaningful reason; after much consideration I've come to the conclusion that I just don't want to and that would be a shitty thing to put on a child who didn't ask for it. I can guarantee I've put more thought into it than people that keep shitting out kids for those sweet  bux though.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 21, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> No. Despite my preaching of traditional conservative values including the importance of the nuclear family and correctly raising the next generation, I'm too much of a childish consoomer to give up any time or money that could be spent on vidya, PC building, and other childish pursuits.


Honest and based.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 21, 2020)

No because they smell.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I totally get that.  But if all the bright, aware people decide to do their part and help control the population, we are fucked.  We can't just let the idiots breed while we don't.  Haven't you seen Idiocracy?  Or Louisiana?



I really want to believe that there are enough breeders that know what they are doing to keep that from happening.  Shower me in rainbows.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 21, 2020)

Only pedophiles would *want  *to be around children


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes, but purely for money laundering purposes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 21, 2020)

Tootsie Bear said:


> *you have to make a lot of sacrifices *


A fate worse than death, surely.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 21, 2020)

I haven't decided for myself yet, but I feel like more than money, if you can't commit the _time_ and _effort_ to be a parent, you shouldn't reproduce. 

A a few generations of inattentive parents plopping kids in front of screens gave us gullible consoomers and unironic communists.


----------



## Childe (Aug 21, 2020)

No way. Pregnancy is terrifying and I’d be a batshit insane parent. I’ll stick to my animals.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah, I want some kids too bro. I want a nice girl tho.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 21, 2020)

No, I'm a pussy about pregnancy and anything that could come with it (ie. anything involving my physical health, postpartum depression, being unable to bond properly with the child after it's born, etc).


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Aug 21, 2020)

After I graduated college I devoted myself to job after job, never with a real goal in mind and just working and going home. Once I had my kid, my sense of direction changed. I want so much better for us and I want to go back to school for my masters. It hasn't been the easiest journey and I have done a lot of it alone, but I am proud of what I have made. I am content with the choices that I have made. I am not sure I would have the driving force that I currently have if I had not had my child. I feel kinda bad I brought him into a shit world, but that is on my shoulders to bear. It was worth it to me, but I would encourage baby sitting some kids in the family to push your limits.

Kids are messy. They are unpredictable. One day life is going great and the next second a tooth is busted through the lip and you are heading to the ER. One day your 2 year old rips through half a fridge in one sitting and the next they are so sick all they can do is cuddle you and barely drink water. If you are used to your life being perfect and organized and planned...children do not fit well in that lifestyle. You can have some form of structure, but there is always the unpredictable. There is always a wild card, and some people aren't meant to deal the hand.


----------



## Fek (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes. _The plan is in motion.._

If you make it long enough in life and you're childless, you'll find out how vapid and boring life is without em. Grats on getting that promotion and buying some more shit for yourself and all, but..what are you gonna do after that? Play another video game? Travel for the umpteenth time and realize that you're not getting the same rush from it like you used to? Buy a bigger house for..no real reason? Material wealth is some pretty fleeting shit after a certain point. What are you working towards beyond your own base desires? What's the point?

That shiny new boat isn't gonna help you pour a new spot on your driveway to park it, or fish with you when you go out on it, or need to be taught how to back it into a boating ramp. That fucking "furbaby" you're using as a surrogate child is never gonna want you to read it a story, or teach it piano, or walk it down the aisle, or help it achieve anything meaningful. Not to mention it's gonna fucking die in 10-15 years and you'll have absolutely nothing to show for it aside from an urn full of ashes and regret.

Nah, I want a family - and I haven't heard a single excuse from anyone else on the subject (barring actual medical issues or being the big gay) that isn't "WAAAAHH BUT THAT WOULD BE WORK" or "WAAAAH I'M SCARED" as though anything in life worth doing is ever fucking _comfortable _at first.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2020)

Fek said:


> Yes. _The plan is in motion.._
> 
> If you make it long enough in life and you're childless, you'll find out how vapid and boring life is without em. Grats on getting that promotion and buying some more shit for yourself and all, but..what are you gonna do after that? Play another video game? Travel for the umpteenth time and realize that you're not getting the same rush from it like you used to? Buy a bigger house for..no real reason? Material wealth is some pretty fleeting shit after a certain point. What are you working towards beyond your own base desires? What's the point?
> 
> ...



I have heard many people admit that they would not be decent parents so they abstain from procreation.  I can respect that.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't know, but if I do, it won't be anytime soon. I truly believe that if you're a man, it's best to wait until later in life before choosing to settle down and start a family. It's different for women, for the obvious biological reasons, but for us guys, I think it's a very good idea to take advantage of the extra time we've got to get our lives in order first.

Personally, I see myself being a much better father at 50 than I ever could be at 30.


----------



## Dilf Department (Aug 21, 2020)

probably yes, it must be fucking sad to grow old and die without children or grandchildren.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Aug 21, 2020)

Nah. I can barely take care of myself, so there's no way I can take care of another human being. I know my limits.


----------



## Ozul (Aug 21, 2020)

Someday yes. I've been married almost 2 years but I want to wait at least 5 years of marriage before thinking about having children. In my brain I want to be at least 30 before my first child. Also I want to have a stable (and better) long term job for both of us and a house in a good school district. 

I don't really like kids, and I think babies are fugly, but my mom told me that it's different when it's your own child. So, I'm hoping that will be the case with mine as well. I just don't want to be old and have no family left...that would be extremely depressing. Kids will expand your family astronomically, because they marry and have kids, so you'll always have your own blood to fall back on.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 21, 2020)

That's pretty much my dream. Find a nice woman, settle down and have kids to pass down my values and morals. 

As you get older, you really start to appreciate all the little things you took for granted as a kid. You really start to realize why your parents have you go out and try to experience as much as possible, and in my case, I want to do the same for my (hypothetical) kids as well. Seeing so many people just hand their toddlers an ipad and have them ignore the world around them all the time is just going to stunt them later in life. 

I'm not sure how well I'll do or how successful I'll be, but hell, you only live once and nothing good comes easy.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2020)

Overcast said:


> That's pretty much my dream. Find a nice woman, settle down and have kids to pass down my values and morals.
> 
> As you get older, you really start to appreciate all the little things you took for granted as a kid. You really start to realize why your parents have you go out and try to experience as much as possible, and in my case, I want to do the same for my (hypothetical) kids as well. Seeing so many people just hand their toddlers an ipad and have them ignore the world around them all the time is just going to stunt them later in life.
> 
> I'm not sure how well I'll do or how successful I'll be, but hell, you only live once and nothing good comes easy.



I am not sure if this counts, but one decade ago my nephew was ten, and I introduced him to Japanese restaurants, Kung fu movies, anime that was not DBZ, Monty Python, 70s prog rock, and recently now that he is in his 20s he decided to thank me for all of that.  I may not be parent material, but I am ok with being the cool uncle.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't want kids. 

I don't care too much about the whole "starting a family" or "passing along my bloodline" idea. Too much responsibility.

Plus, if you go to bed with the wrong person and have kids, be prepared to have your offspring used as leverage. Which hurts the kids more than either parent.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Aug 21, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I don't know, but if I do, it won't be anytime soon. I truly believe that if you're a man, it's best to wait until later in life before choosing to settle down and start a family. It's different for women, for the obvious biological reasons, but for us guys, I think it's a very good idea to take advantage of the extra time we've got to get our lives in order first.
> 
> Personally, I see myself being a much better father at 50 than I ever could be at 30.


Biologically, the risk of autism increases with the age of the father. So you can't wait too long, or you'll crank out the next Chris-chan by mistake.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you think that anyone on the KiwiFarms _should _have kids?


----------



## Childe (Aug 21, 2020)

Damien Thorne said:


> I have heard many people admit that they would not be decent parents so they abstain from procreation.  I can respect that.


My earlier post was more jokey in nature, but yeah, I do not think I’d be a good parent. In fact, I can almost guarantee a rough life if I ever bring a kid into the world. Don’t wanna go woe-is-me in this thread but long story short I have _horrible_ genetics. I could not in good faith knowingly and willingly pass on the illnesses I have and that are in my blood to another living human being, one of my own creation. Maybe someday I’ll find a partner who wants a kid or already has one, and if that’s the case I’ll do my best to try to be a parent for them. But as it is I don’t see that for myself. I’m still young though, so maybe my mind will change someday.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Aug 21, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Do you think that anyone on the KiwiFarms _should _have kids?


Dude, I have a kid ON the KiwiFarms.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Do you think that anyone on the KiwiFarms _should _have kids?



Dude, we have more examples of behavior that people should be avoiding than most people do.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Aug 22, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Personally, i want kids if only because i feel like they have a lot to offer in terms of emotional reward if done right but its risky and honestly I could go without it.


Sounds like you would be one of those narcissistic parents who treat their kids like turds after they turn 14 and are no longer "innocent angels" incapable of forming their opinions.

I can't speak for everyone, but i think anyone who has kids needs to take in count that no child is a perfect clone of its parents. Be it genetically or in terms of morality and their view of the world. Sure, it helps to teach them whatever you want them to learn at an early age, but by their mid teens (specially nowadays with the internet) most kids unlearn most stuff you've teached them, which is the part of the whole reason teens always "rebel" against their parents. And leaving morals aside, genetics can also vary wildly. Some healthy, good looking, mentally stable parents in their mid 20's could have an ugly autistic son with some minor deformations like flat feet or myopia.
None of this is to say that people shouldn't have kids just to avoid being dealt a bad hand in these gambles, but they are definitely factors they should think about.

Although i just don't want kids because human babies are fucking gross lmao>


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 22, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> Sounds like you would be one of those narcissistic parents who treat their kids like turds after they turn 14 and are no longer "innocent angels" incapable of forming their opinions.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but i think anyone who has kids needs to take in count that no child is a perfect clone of its parents. Be it genetically or in terms of morality and their view of the world. Sure, it helps to teach them whatever you want them to learn at an early age, but by their mid teens (specially nowadays with the internet) most kids unlearn most stuff you've teached them, which is the part of the whole reason teens always "rebel" against their parents. And leaving morals aside, genetics can also vary wildly. Some healthy, good looking, mentally stable parents in their mid 20's could have an ugly autistic son with some minor deformations like flat feet or myopia.
> None of this is to say that people shouldn't have kids just to avoid being dealt a bad hand in these gambles, but they are definitely factors they should think about.
> ...


Actually to the contrary, i kind of want a spitfire little shit. Mavericks tend to be more independent and ironically need less upkeep and one day I want to be able to respect the kid and nobody can respect someone who can't disagree.


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 22, 2020)

I do but I dread the responsibility that comes with having them. Not to mention the financial burden.

And that's before being able to even find someone I'm willing to have children with or who is willing to have children with me, for that matter.

Perhaps when I'm more financially stable and less responsibility-averse.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 22, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Actually to the contrary, i kind of want a spitfire little shit. Mavericks tend to be more independent and ironically need less upkeep and one day I want to be able to respect the kid and nobody can respect someone who can't disagree.



Same really.

Kids becoming rebellious and contradicting you is part of finding their own identity and growing up. It leads them to having a bit more of a more well rounded view of the world when (or if in some cases unfortunately) they actually become mature adults.

At the end of the day, they're still your kid and they can never change that, so you might as well love them unconditionally.

"Fuck you, Dad! I hate you!"

"That's fine. I still love you."


----------



## queerape (Aug 22, 2020)

I hope to have 1-3 kids. Some days I’m like eh one-and-done and I’m good, others I’m like three seems like a good number.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Aug 22, 2020)

queerape said:


> I hope to have 1-3 kids. Some days I’m like eh one-and-done and I’m good, others I’m like three seems like a good number.


My advice, as someone who has been there and done that, is to have your kids as young as you can and right in row.  That way, by the time you are in your 40s your kids are all raised.  You can then focus on wealth building and fill your early retirement with spoiling grandchildren.

I waited too long to have kids.  First at 29, second and last at 39.  If I could do it over I would have had 3 starting at 23.


----------



## queerape (Aug 22, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> My advice, as someone who has been there and done that, is to have your kids as young as you can and right in row.  That way, by the time you are in your 40s your kids are all raised.  You can then focus on wealth building and fill your early retirement with spoiling grandchildren.
> 
> I waited too long to have kids.  First at 29, second and last at 39.  If I could do it over I would have had 3 starting at 23.


I’m already 28, I guess it’s too late to do that. I plan to start before 35 though. I’d rather be a 35 year old mother than an 18 year old one. I was a total dumbass at 23 and would have been a shitty mom.


----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh hell no.  And I'm well past the age where I could have changed my mind about that.

I love being retired. With no descendants, I don't need to worry about prodigals coming back home to get "free" rent while they ponder the consequences of their life choices. No grandkids to raise because the parents are crackheads. And when I die, all my leftover money will go to feed stray cats and not worthless offspring who'd only have spent it on stupid shit like sports cars instead of paying off credit cards. 

It's bad enough I have siblings who expect a cut of the cat food money if they have the dumb luck to outlive me.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 22, 2020)

Bad parents make me want to have kids in order to raise them well.

But I don't think spite is really the best reason to start a family.

Livestock are far more profitable, and their babies are cuter.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm a parent that became one during a stressful time of my life, with no applicable life skills, and I have found it rewarding. The first two years have been a shock to the system for myself and my partner but our child has been worth every hardship we faced.

He wakes up and the world is amazing. Our bedroom door flies open every morning and an excited bundle of joy throws himself between us to obtain hugs, kisses, and discuss the rain on the window. He just wants to go outside, pat the cat, see the sheep, be filthy, eat food, ride his bike and laugh at dumb stuff like the word "ew". You can't have a bad day with him around. Seeing the world through his eyes gives us hope.

I've cleaned up my direction in life since having him. My partner and I were both going nowhere fast before our son was born. I'm studying to earn more money so he has a nice, permanent home to grow up in and can pursue activities and sports that he enjoys. It's given us purpose and our son has a good life because we pulled ourselves together to give him what he deserves: stability across the board.

I shifted all of us to a semi-rural place a month ago with a big yard after seeing the BLM shit infest the small city we were living in. It was a lot of money to do it but I felt a gut level responsibility to not raise my family in a concrete jungle. It's just not healthy. I'd rather drive ten minutes more to the shops so he can have clear air to breathe. 

Some people should not have kids. By all accounts my partner and I fitted into that category more than I like to admit. It has been hard but our son is precious. This experience has highlighted the value of a traditional family with the ups and downs that it brings. When my son gets older, he will realize he was the number one reason his parents didn't end up as useless NEETs one way or another lol.


----------



## Draza (Aug 22, 2020)

I would like to have 1-2 sons in the future, but I feel like it wouldn't happen due to financial and social reasons. If I do want to have kids I will have to be financially stable and own at least a nice big house for my family. With the way the world is going and my life in general,  I just sadly don't see it happening.


----------



## Robo Sonichu (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm probably never gonna have any for moral reasons, and because I don't wanna deal with kids. I like to think that I wouldn't treat my kids like my parents treated me, but I feel like I probably would. It'd be better for literally everyone if I didn't reproduce.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Aug 25, 2020)

I like kids, in the regular non-deviant way. I want some of my own but I would be just as happy adopting them at a younger age and may well end up doing so. I meet all the qualifications to become a foster parent but as a blue collar guy I can't find a job that has a schedule that lets me properly take care of a kid. It's a damn shame


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 25, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Do you think that anyone on the KiwiFarms _should _have kids?


Look if even the real nazis even had kids why shouldn't fake internet ones have kids?


----------



## Overcast (Aug 26, 2020)

Virgo said:


> I'm a parent that became one during a stressful time of my life, with no applicable life skills, and I have found it rewarding. The first two years have been a shock to the system for myself and my partner but our child has been worth every hardship we faced.
> 
> He wakes up and the world is amazing. Our bedroom door flies open every morning and an excited bundle of joy throws himself between us to obtain hugs, kisses, and discuss the rain on the window. He just wants to go outside, pat the cat, see the sheep, be filthy, eat food, ride his bike and laugh at dumb stuff like the word "ew". You can't have a bad day with him around. Seeing the world through his eyes gives us hope.
> 
> ...



Heh, you sound like my folks. Both of whom were alcoholics who had to kick the habit prior to having me and my brother.

Still sober to this day.

I really admire people like you.


----------



## Cabelaz (Aug 26, 2020)

having kids implies me having sex and a significant other in the first place


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't stand the thought of creating a social media addict, I don't think my old heart could take it.


----------

